# contoversial question



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Books,

My favourite 100% acrylic yarn is Stylecraft Special DK. I also love Paton's Big Baby 8 ply and most baby yarns that are a mix of acrylic and a little nylon.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mary Maxim's store brand is nice, as is Vanna's Choice, but I've found that the oft maligned Red Heart Super Saver softens wonderfully when laundered with liquid fabric softener, so I've used it to make many afghans. I also love the color selection and price of Herrschner's Worsted 8.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Well you won't get slammed by me. 
I find acrylics with which I am happy in all the major brands.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I lov any acrylic yarn that feels soft ,looks good ,and most of all Zi love the many many colors they come in


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Hobby Lobby's line especially their cotton. I don't mix yarn with politics. Love knit picks yarn too!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I like Vanna's Choice ,nice and soft and great colors .
It's not so much about snobbery as it is wanting something that will last if a person is putting a lot of time and effort into it . Good quality wool is essential
It has become expensive ,that is the issue . 
In Britain Hayfield used to be top of the line and affordable to everyone .I don't know if it's still in use .


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember my grandma ordering from Herrschner's catalog when I was young. The internet was years away and we lived in the country, so mail order was her chance to shop. I haven't allowed my self a chance to look at their website, because I'm going to be bankrupt soon from YARN!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

LizR said:


> Well you won't get slammed by me.
> I find acrylics with which I am happy in all the major brands.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I have been fortunate in buying my first really soft alpaca/wool/silk blends through an estate sale and I do love knitting with them. I am very particular about who I knit for with those because of care. I have knitting and sock knitting machines, too, and Caron Simply Soft Light really works well on those. I use it for bazaar sale items, children, etc. the color selections are amazing.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I like Hobby Lobby yarns, but found Modern Baby by LionBrand 50% acrylic and 50% nylon. Love it. works up nice and holds the stitches well. Also the new Red Heart Soft is nice


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I actually prefer acrylics. They are easy to care for and wear well. I don't have time to hand wash and block everything I knit. There are many beautiful acrylics, even the "cheap" yarns that are so maligned here are very easy to work with. I agree with the lady who said Red Heart softens beautifully when washed and it maintains that beauty, something natural fibers do not always do. I have used acrylics and expensive natural fibers and find that acrylics are easier to work with.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I use all man made and cotton, linen, and silk, because I am allergic to wool and I love the easy care. AND I can't afford the wool, even some of the man made yarns.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


Me too...children things especially, they grow so fast.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I do not use acrylic yarn. It is my personal preference. I do not like the feel when I knit with it and I find it far more expensive than the fibre I use. I prefer my home spun fibre, either wool or alpaca. I find the homespun yarn the softest especially when it is a mixture of 50% alpaca and 50% merino. I can buy both merino and corriedale fleece extremely cheap and I have friends who often give me a full merino fleece for free. A full merino fleece is a lot of fibre. I do not have a problem with washing garments made from homespun yarn, I just hand wash them. I grew up in the era when all laundry was washed by hand. Very few people possessed a washing machine in the 1940s here in WA where I live.

My question relates to anyone being allergic to acrylic. I was shopping with my daughter today and she was buying yarn for her mother in law. The mother in law has stated that it had to be 100% nylon because she is allergic to acrylic yarn. An allergy to wool, mohair or even alpaca I can understand, but I have not heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn. My daughter had not heard of it either. We could not buy 100% nylon yarn, the closest we could come was 50% acrylic and 50% nylon. Please, had anyone else heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn. 

Thank you .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess I fall into your category of 'yarn snob' - I like natural fibres, but will work acrylic if someone else buys it on commission. Down here, that usually means Moda Vera.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Plymouth Encore


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like Stylecraft and really love James C. Brett yarns, particularly the acrylic and wool blend.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I like Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted. It is pill resistant and comes in beautiful solids and multis. Another favorite is Caron light which works well on my standard knitting machine.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


I'm partial to Sirdar yarns.... they have a quality acrylic. Also, I like Lionbrand's offerings in the acrylics. But, I also use the cheaper ones, like Red Heart. Just depends on what I'm making -- for afghans, Red Heart is fine with me... For children's sweaters, I will spend a bit more for the softer yarns offered by Red Heart or the Lionbrand ones. Patons acrylics are between RH and LB in both quality and price....

I guess I don't really have a "favourite" so much as a preference based on budget at the time and end purpose....


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

I like Sirdar, Patons, James c. Brett love his marble d.k
and a lot of bernat,


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I have two faves. Caron Simply Soft and Lion Brand Heartland


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for asking the question. Recently I have been trying new brands of acrylic. Informative to know what brands others like. My old stand by is Red Heart and I Love this Yarn is very nice. Now Walmart carried Heartland and Simply Soft Party and I liked working with both of those. Wonder how they wash and wear.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Heartland washes and dries beautifully.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

LizR said:


> Well you won't get slammed by me.
> I find acrylics with which I am happy in all the major brands.


Same here. :thumbup:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

My question relates to anyone being allergic to acrylic. I was shopping with my daughter today and she was buying yarn for her mother in law. The mother in law has stated that it had to be 100% nylon because she is allergic to acrylic yarn. An allergy to wool, mohair or even alpaca I can understand, but I have not heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn. My daughter had not heard of it either. We could not buy 100% nylon yarn, the closest we couc are both polymers so i think it'sld come was 50% acrylic and 50% nylon. Please, had anyone else heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn.

Thank you .[/quote]

Nylon and acrylic are both polymers as is polyester so in fact are virtually the same thing. They are really common materials in a huge number of manufactured garments. I have NEVER heard of anyone being allergic to them though I suppose it's possible. Anything is possible and people can develop allergies to virtually anything. What does she normally wear? Unless she buys cotton, wool and silk all the time her wardrobe must be pretty empty.

In reply to the OP

I buy arylic yarn all the time and it is by no means always cheap. My main criteria is ease of laundering. I don't have any favourite brands though I really do like the James Brett marbled yarns, and am happy to buy from Poundstretcher, Poundland and Aldi if they have weight and colour I like and I like the actual feel of the yarn.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I Love This Yarn is so soft!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I fall into your category of 'yarn snob' - I like natural fibres, but will work acrylic if someone else buys it on commission. Down here, that usually means Moda Vera.


Liking those yarns isn't what would make you a yarn snob. That's just personal preference. Looking down on those of us who do like and use acrylic yarn is what makes a person a 'snob'. IMO.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Red Heart, some LB, and more just can't think of them now. As for those that put their nose up at acrylic... I'd love it if you'd but some of that fancy stuff. all except alpaca I found I am allergic to that stuff. Some of that wool is just way over priced for my moth eaten pocket book. The old acrylic my gosh always felt like the old wool blankets my father had from the Navy sandpaper. But the newer acrylic is so much softer especiall after washing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Liking those yarns isn't what would make you a yarn snob. That's just personal preference. Looking down on those of us who do like and use acrylic yarn is what makes a person a 'snob'. IMO.


Thank you! IMO there is a place for all yarn types - but my daughter can't wear wool next to the skin, hence the other natural fibres!


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


I just started using Loops and Threads Woollike from Michaels and I'm liking it. The range of colours could be better. It's soft and I haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do any of you find acrylic "pills" in wear? That's what put me off using it.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Heartland doesn't pill. I never finished the sweater in Simply Soft because it was fair isle which I have vowed never to do again.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

The original by Du Pont that developed the polymer process for first polyester, then nylon and as an after thought acrylic since its tensile strength was not the best nor easy to put through fabric looms at the time that used highly twisted fibers of animals and plants.

It was the softest yet most miserable fiber to ever work with and was one of my original posts on KP. It made the prettiest bolero tie neck scarf I have ever made.

For those of you inexperienced in "hand" you soon learn that the softest are the least desirable for wear and care. Otherwise you would all still be running around in Quiana or the Poly Silkies that they used for blouses which no "natural" fiber could ever come close to the sheen and drape they offered of the two way stretch feature of Quiana. But many have long term memory loss as all naturals back then were like barbed wire with only Pendleton having the tightest twist but was only smooth from that fact and the virgin sheering process they used to get the longest follicle staples possible. For those of us that made commercially made products our hands were only saved by the lanolin Pendleton left of the fiber.

What other American produced wool are you all talking about that was so super soft that I had no contact with since my NY suppliers had all the fibers available in the whole world? Did you all miss the Caron produced videos of their merely winding a skein? You then all missed the first where the acrylic came highly twisted on spools from the factory that would cut your fingers in a second glance and was then "steamed" to make it pop like pop corn for your soft/squishy sorts to use. The identical process was stolen from the wool makers so those snobs had better punch in an really see what goes on since all makers steal processes from each other to stay competitive and even the Chinese use the terminology used to their full advantage to describe fibers and processes that make you want to buy. I guess we were all the victims of TV commercials more than we like to admit or can't since we were so well brain washed. Well guess what? Not all of us had TVs growing up.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I use different brands. I haven't been knitting long enough to know what specific brands are better. I go by my pocketbook. When I retired I learned very quickly I couldn't just buy what I liked anymore. How full or empty my pockets are determines what I buy and use.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Do any of you find acrylic "pills" in wear? That's what put me using it.


Have you never had a wool sweater ever pill? It has nothing to do with a fiber but the way the fiber was produced to be used.

You learn to not get fabrics to chafe and that cures those issues just like you don't wear you patent leathers to do puddle jumping in.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

disgo said:


> Have you never had a wool sweater ever pill? It has nothing to do with a fiber but the way the fiber was produced to be used.
> 
> You learn to not get fabrics to chafe and that cures those issues just like you don't wear you patent leathers to do puddle jumping in.


I only use wool for socks and use 100% cotton for other clothes.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

disgo, I would love to knit some 100% cotton sweaters for myself. How do you keep the cotton from "growing"?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Really, let us not deteriorate into labeling people with negative terms. Calling someone a snob because he/she likes and can afford a higher quality yarn isn't very nice. I certainly have never seen anyone on KP calling Joann shoppers cheap. That would be as rude as calling LYS shoppers snobs. We all knit with what we like and can afford and we enjoy the process, regardless of what fiber we are using. That is what it is all about. It isn't a confrontational issue. It is a matter of preference and pocketbook.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not sure why you are getting 3 pages of acrylic yarn RECOMMENDATIONS???????

I understand your post being a question regarding others being allergic to acrylic yarn. Perhaps I am reading your post incorrectly? I don't believe so. I also don't find this question to be "controversial"... Just a question about allergic reactions.

Acrylic is a form of plastic as is nylon. There are chemicals used to manufacture plastics (lots of them) which may be allergenic, however... Once the plastic becomes a solid... The chemicals are usually no longer an issue. She would more likely be allergic to the chemical coatings that are applied to the acrylics to make them more flame retardant. It is the COATINGS on acrylics which are thought to cause cancers (see link below) as they are able to penetrate the skin. (According to several research articles I have read and one linked below).

I had a "reaction" to an acrylic yarn.... Rashes and blisters all over my hands and arms... I thought it was an issue with something in the processing, storage of the yarn (what did it sit next to on the shelf) one of the coatings applied to the yarn, etc.

I believe your friend must have to live in a "bubble" as the chemicals/ingredients used to make acrylic yarn are found in a multitude of other plastic products... Plastic water bottles, plastic cups, plastic handles, on and on and on.....

Stating one is allergic to acrylic is like saying "I am allergic to pizza". While you may indeed be allergic to pizza... It woud be more helpful to know if you are allergic to dairy (cheese), gluten (crust), yeast (crust), tomatoes (sauce) to be able to avoid the actual allergen in other foods.

This article explains how acrylics are made, the ingredients and some of the chemicals used to process both acrylics and nylons.... The article is about the fact that using wearing acrylics cause cancer... But I am posting for the chemicals/ingredients used to manufacture acrylics.

http://oecotextiles.wordpress.com/2010/09/16/breast-cancer-and-acrylic-fibers/

It would be helpful to know WHAT substance your friend is ACTUALLY allergic to since acrylic yarn (as well as ALL plastic products) are made up of MANY chemicals/substances. I highly doubt she is allergic to ALL of them...


----------



## DollsRule2 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am allergic to most wools and some cottons, so I use acrylics and blends in all my knitting or crocheting. I love Redheart and Caron. I find that Love This Yarn has a tendency to split on me. I may be doing something wrong for that to happen. I have found that alpaca wool does not bother me so I use that when I can afford it. Also most of the things I make are for babies and it needs to stand up to a lot of things, therefore, acrylics are best.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

disgo said:


> The original by Du Pont that developed the polymer process for first polyester, then nylon and as an after thought acrylic since its tensile strength was not the best nor easy to put through fabric looms at the time that used highly twisted fibers of animals and plants.
> 
> It was the softest yet most miserable fiber to ever work with and was one of my original posts on KP. It made the prettiest bolero tie neck scarf I have ever made.
> 
> ...


GIVE IT A REST! While I am sure your intent is not to putdown those whom you do not feel know as much as you think you do, your words come across as condescending and patronizing. The majority of KP members are hobby knitters. If you would like to spread your wealth of knowledge, you would get a better response if you do so respectfully.

Instead of comments like "For those of you inexperienced in "hand"... try saying "did you know...??? and then fill in the blank with what you would like to share." or "Did you all miss the Caron produced videos of their merely winding a skein?" could be nicely presented as "Caron produced a video about winding a skein..." Gordon, please think before you click send. Implying that anyone who watched TV growing up is brainwashed is ridiculous at best not to mention insulting.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> I only use wool for socks and use 100% cotton for other clothes.


So you have never had your socks pill where the heel of your shoe opens?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am not sure why you are getting 3 pages of acrylic yarn RECOMMENDATIONS???????
> 
> I understand your post being a question regarding others being allergic to acrylic yarn. Perhaps I am reading your post incorrectly? I don't believe so.
> 
> ...


As another stated -- Give it a rest.

The dyes can cause allergies/dermatitis is only one example as to WHY some people are allergic.

Why 3 pages of acrylic recommendations?
Because we can.
Because we use it.
Because there are more people in the world than yourself.

Extracted from your link --
"The data included women working in textile factories which produce acrylic fabrics  those women have seven times the risk of developing breast cancer than the normal population, while those working with nylon fibers had double the risk."
~~~Factory workers have always been more exposed to chemicals and irritants than people handling the finished product.~~~

BTW -- YOU use acrylics and acrylic blends.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

sschimel said:


> disgo, I would love to knit some 100% cotton sweaters for myself. How do you keep the cotton from "growing"?


Has nothing to do with the cotton. It is all in the way the fiber is processed into yarn as AmyKnits has said over and over its in the ply and twist of the yarn that keeps items from distorting the most, but it is also the fact you are creating the fabric as well so all those factors need to be considered.

I used cotton threads and very small sizes at that so never had stretching or distortion issues, but that does not mean that holds true with yarns.

As Amy would agree you need to sample and then use that to test for laundering/blocking/draping and on and on.

Just whipping out a tool and some fiber does not a garment make. The same was true in woven so stretch is no different.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Nothing controversial for me here. Sirdar makes some good acrylic yarns. James C Brett Marble Chunky comes in beautiful clours, feels wonderful to knit with, is wonderfully squishy, and is acrylic.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

sschimel said:


> disgo, I would love to knit some 100% cotton sweaters for myself. How do you keep the cotton from "growing"?


The easiest way is to prevent stretch and growing of knitted cotton is to avoid the ever popular no seam technique of knitting. Seams provide stabilization and will go a long way in preventing stretch and maintaining the integrity of the garment. Keep in mind that faux seams have little effect in stabilizing and are for cosmetic appearance only.

Yes, it's a little more work to piece and sew a sweater together, but well worth the little extra time as the end result is dramatically effective.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> GIVE IT A REST! While I am sure your intent is not to putdown those whom you do not feel know as much as you think you do, your words come across as condescending and patronizing. The majority of KP members are hobby knitters. If you would like to spread your wealth of knowledge, you would get a better response if you do so respectfully.
> 
> Instead of comments like "For those of you inexperienced in "hand"... try saying "did you know...??? and then fill in the blank with what you would like to share." or "Did you all miss the Caron produced videos of their merely winding a skein?" could be nicely presented as "Caron produced a video about winding a skein..." Gordon, please think before you click send. Implying that anyone who watched TV growing up is brainwashed is ridiculous at best not to mention insulting.


I do more than you know as you are not here with me. That is the whole problem with this form of communication since in no way do I ever put anyone down having been the result of that all my life and when trying to be more "pleasant" then get comments like "phoney" etc. so have a hard time trying to redirect. If you and I were across the table right now having tea I could guarantee you that we would be talking each others heads off with all the knowledge we posses. I would let you know right up front I do not profess knowledge put give you like a search engine options for you to pick and choose as I had to learn all my life until taking an actual program in fashion and design. Which taught me what? Not to trust those with titles and degrees let alone never think you know everything since that is not only impossible but more importantly limiting to gaining even more knowledge. Otherwise I would spout Mrs. Teed at you all day long which even she marveled at my hand stitches which she never did having to do machine couture.

Thank you so much also for being up front since I too need feedback and really appreciate the kind you just gave.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> The easiest way is to prevent stretch and growing of knitted cotton is to avoid the ever popular no seam technique of knitting. Seams provide stabilization and will go a long way in preventing stretch and maintaining the integrity of the garment. Keep in mind that faux seams have little effect in stabilizing and are for cosmetic appearance only.
> 
> Yes, it's a little more work to piece and sew a sweater together, but well worth the little extra time as the end result is dramatically effective.


Now I understand why some say that cotton "stretches". I've never used it in the round, so I couldn't understand why mine doesn't. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I like acrylics too. I give my items away. Or to charity. And truthfully everyone I give it too wouldn't take care of non wash and dryable yarn correctly. 
I have used caron, red heart bernat. Lion brand..


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Now I understand why some say that cotton "stretches". I've never used it in the round, so I couldn't understand why mine doesn't. Thank you :thumbup:


Cotton is very heavy... Which causes it to stretch from the weight of the piece. I knitted a shawl for a friend with 100% organic cotton.... We now call it the 8 foot shawl! Cotton is also not as elastic as some of the other fibers we use... That also contributes to stretching/sagging.

A great way to make SURE your cotton garments do not stretch is to use mercerized cottons which are treated to prevent stretching, sagging and fading which are common issues we experience when knitting with 100% cottons.

A cotton blend (the blended fiber should be one that adds strength and elasticity to the cotton) is also a better option to prevent sagging/stretching.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Cotton is very heavy... Which causes it to stretch from the weight of the piece. I knitted a shawl for a friend with 100% organic cotton.... We now call it the 8 foot shawl! Cotton is also not as elastic as some of the other fibers we use... That also contributes to stretching/sagging.
> 
> A great way to make SURE your cotton garments do not stretch is to use mercerized cottons which are treated to prevent stretching, sagging and fading which are common issues we experience when knitting with 100% cottons.
> 
> A cotton blend (the blended fiber should be one that adds strength and elasticity to the cotton) is also a better option to prevent sagging/stretching.


Thank you. I have noticed cotton is heavy, but not had a problem with a knitted and seamed garment. Wouldn't use it for anything else where stretch might be a problem. I do have a huge afghan I posted a picture of here, which is 100% cotton, but it has not stretched as it is made in blocks.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Really, let us not deteriorate into labeling people with negative terms. Calling someone a snob because he/she likes and can afford a higher quality yarn isn't very nice. I certainly have never seen anyone on KP calling Joann shoppers cheap. That would be as rude as calling LYS shoppers snobs. We all knit with what we like and can afford and we enjoy the process, regardless of what fiber we are using. That is what it is all about. It isn't a confrontational issue. It is a matter of preference and pocketbook.


Sorry, Didn't mean to offend. Some people are pretty 
vocal about natural vs. synthetic fibers without taking into consideration lifestyle and financial reasons for deciding to use acrylics. That's what I call "snobby".... I just wanted to educate myself about other options, as I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand yarns.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

books said:


> Sorry, Didn't mean to offend. Some people are pretty
> vocal about natural vs. synthetic fibers without taking into consideration lifestyle and financial reasons for deciding to use acrylics. That's what I call "snobby".... I just wanted to educate myself about other options, as I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand yarns.


Books there was nothing offensive in your OP that I can see. and most people have answered it in the spirit you wanted. Some people would take offence at the opening of an envelope. :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not use acrylic yarn. It is my personal preference. I do not like the feel when I knit with it and I find it far more expensive than the fibre I use. I prefer my home spun fibre, either wool or alpaca. I find the homespun yarn the softest especially when it is a mixture of 50% alpaca and 50% merino. I can buy both merino and corriedale fleece extremely cheap and I have friends who often give me a full merino fleece for free. A full merino fleece is a lot of fibre. I do not have a problem with washing garments made from homespun yarn, I just hand wash them. I grew up in the era when all laundry was washed by hand. Very few people possessed a washing machine in the 1940s here in WA where I live.
> 
> My question relates to anyone being allergic to acrylic. I was shopping with my daughter today and she was buying yarn for her mother in law. The mother in law has stated that it had to be 100% nylon because she is allergic to acrylic yarn. An allergy to wool, mohair or even alpaca I can understand, but I have not heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn. My daughter had not heard of it either. We could not buy 100% nylon yarn, the closest we could come was 50% acrylic and 50% nylon. Please, had anyone else heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn.
> 
> Thank you .


I am sure of what the difference is between acrylic and polyester, if any, but my daughter has been allergic to polyester since she was a child. It causes her to break out in an itchy rash.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Books there was nothing offensive in your OP that I can see. and most people have answered it in the spirit you wanted. Some people would take offence at the opening of an envelope. :roll:


Totally agree, and love the analogy :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Sorry, Didn't mean to offend. Some people are pretty
> vocal about natural vs. synthetic fibers without taking into consideration lifestyle and financial reasons for deciding to use acrylics. That's what I call "snobby".... I just wanted to educate myself about other options, as I am mostly familiar with Red Heart and Lion Brand yarns.


You did not offend the majority.
Some other brands have been mentioned for which I am thankful for the input.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MY BAD! Giggle, giggle. Somehow I clicked on page 2 and thought the ORIGINAL question was the first post on page 2.... Asking about acrylic allergies! I found page 1 and the ACTUAL original question... My apologies. Carry on! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;

"I am not sure why you are getting 3 pages of acrylic yarn RECOMMENDATIONS?????" 

Too much clicking around KP too quickly!!!! :roll:  :roll:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Back stepping to climb out of that hot water -- predicted and usual. :roll:
If you did not see the topic title nor the first page; why start your reply post with --
"I am not sure why you are getting 3 pages of acrylic yarn RECOMMENDATIONS??????? "


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank god this is staying civil. I wanted to post this question for some time, but Red Heart and some of the other "cheap" yarns are so maligned that I didn't want to incite arguments. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will have to make a list and do some research.... and probably shop!!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

books said:


> Thank god this is staying civil. I wanted to post this question for some time, but Red Heart and some of the other "cheap" yarns are so maligned that I didn't want to incite arguments. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will have to make a list and do some research.... and probably shop!!!


You might like to take a look at Deramore's online. It's UK based but friends in the US have been happy ordering there. They have their own brand yarn now. I've tried the Studio DK (I haven't used the baby version) and it knits up well, with lots of colours. They call it DK but it is actually a little thicker than standard Brit DK weight. http://www.deramores.com/knitting-yarn/deramores-knitting-yarn


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

books said:


> Thank god this is staying civil. I wanted to post this question for some time, but Red Heart and some of the other "cheap" yarns are so maligned that I didn't want to incite arguments. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will have to make a list and do some research.... and probably shop!!!


I'm not sure that I have a personal favorite per se. For me the use of acrylic yarn has more to do with what type of project I want to knit. I love Caron Simply Soft to knit for the grandkids - my granddaughter loves that it really is soft. I love Knit Picks Brava for blankets, afghans and toys - sturdy yarn but feels nice next to the skin and I haven't found an acrylic blend I didn't like.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> You might like to take a look at Deramore's online. It's UK based but friends in the US have been happy ordering there. They have their own brand yarn now. I've tried the Studio DK (I haven't used the baby version) and it knits up well, with lots of colours. They call it DK but it is actually a little thicker than standard Brit DK weight. http://www.deramores.com/knitting-yarn/deramores-knitting-yarn


Darn it Lostie! You just had to tell us about the Deramore's brand didn't you? You have to know that I will now have to buy some of the Studio DK in order to try it out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Darn it Lostie! You just had to tell us about the Deramore's brand didn't you? You have to know that I will now have to buy some of the Studio DK in order to try it out. :mrgreen:


Lol, misellen, hold your horses til I've finished what I'm doing, it's had several washes and a handy toddler has tested it


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

My vote definitely goes to James c Brett which judging by this thread is popular in thy UK


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Red Heart and Caron Simply Soft are high on my list. My choice sometimes depends on what I want to Make'


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

disgo said:


> Have you never had a wool sweater ever pill? It has nothing to do with a fiber but the way the fiber was produced to be used.
> 
> You learn to not get fabrics to chafe and that cures those issues just like you don't wear you patent leathers to do puddle jumping in.


Patent leathers?, puddle jumping? Now you tell me !
Tancie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have just finished a baby cardi using soft (cheap dk baby yarn) it's sooo soft giggle giggle


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

To all those who love Caron Simply soft.... I knit for charity mostly.... I've been gifted several skeins and have bought several (couldn't resist the color selection) My question, how does it hold up to wear and washing? People who live in shelters and halfway houses don't have time to handwash everything....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> To all those who love Caron Simply soft.... I knit for charity mostly.... I've been gifted several skeins and have bought several (couldn't resist the color selection) My question, how does it hold up to wear and washing? People who live in shelters and halfway houses don't have time to handwash everything....


This is just my experience with it mind you -
It is good for blankets and infant sweaters, and certain shawl patterns.
But I have found that on other things, it seems to go limp and blah after a short time.
Yes, even hand washing. giggle giggle.
But I have heard that others have had somewhat success with it.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> This is just my experience with it mind you -
> It is good for blankets and infant sweaters, and certain shawl patterns.
> But I have found that on other things, it seems to go limp and blah after a short time.
> Yes, even hand washing. giggle giggle.
> But I have heard that others have had somewhat success with it.


I get you!!!! Thanks, think I needed a smile


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> This is just my experience with it mind you -
> It is good for blankets and infant sweaters, and certain shawl patterns.
> But I have found that on other things, it seems to go limp and blah after a short time.
> Yes, even hand washing. giggle giggle.
> But I have heard that others have had somewhat success with it.


Same experience here. Made a sweater for a little boy after washed the first time I refuse to use that yarn again it looked so in a word Icky.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

cathy47 said:


> Same experience here. Made a sweater for a little boy after washed the first time I refuse to use that yarn again it looked so in a word Icky.


Thanks for feed back, have some myself, the colors are beautiful. Tancie


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have a real favorite but I'm with you on this subject.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

lion brand pound of love and caron simply soft


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ordinarily my favorite brand of acrylic is the one on sale!! Unless I cannot get the color/texture/weight I want - then I have to get another brand. I use them all but some are more prone to splitting when I crochet so I tend to keep use them for knitted garments. Though at one point I read here that another member found that same brand split when she knitted with it. So, the answer to that has a lot to do with the "operator".


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> This is just my experience with it mind you -
> It is good for blankets and infant sweaters, and certain shawl patterns.
> But I have found that on other things, it seems to go limp and blah after a short time.
> Yes, even hand washing. giggle giggle.
> But I have heard that others have had somewhat success with it.


Giggle giggle !!! :XD:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

calmdestiny said:


> Patent leathers?, puddle jumping? Now you tell me !
> Tancie


My sainted mother once said I avoided getting soil on my shoes from the dirt on the side walk so used mother natures shoe washing service by stepping in one puddle to the next. I do recall when getting ready for Sunday school I only had to buff my shoes while brothers had to use toothbrushes etc. to get sole to shoe edges/seams cleaned out. Maybe I should put a patent on that.............


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

wilbo said:


> I like Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted. It is pill resistant and comes in beautiful solids and multis. Another favorite is Caron light which works well on my standard knitting machine.


Me too. The Everyday yarn comes in such lovely colors. I love a lot of her yarns. The RH Boutique line has some soft & gorgeous yarns...Unforgettable & Treasure. Also, the Lion Brand Unique & the entire Heartland collection. Also, Patons has some great yarns. I even bought every color of the Michael's Loops & Threads yarn because it's easy care acrylic with a bit of nylon in it. It's a laceweight (#1) & you get 678 yds in one skein for $2.99! It is extremely soft & is easy to knit with.

I love knitting with all types of fibers...natural & man made & love to experiment with novelty yarns. I'll knit with just about any fiber as long as it's not a pain to work with. I couldn't afford to be a yarn snob even if I wanted to...I'm on a fixed income!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I have always used man made fiber and cotton. I am highly allergic to wool and have never even come in contact with other animal fibers but also don't want to chance another reaction like I have to wool. I Use lots of Red Heart and Hobby lobby.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> My question relates to anyone being allergic to acrylic. I was shopping with my daughter today and she was buying yarn for her mother in law. The mother in law has stated that it had to be 100% nylon because she is allergic to acrylic yarn. An allergy to wool, mohair or even alpaca I can understand, but I have not heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn. My daughter had not heard of it either. We could not buy 100% nylon yarn, the closest we come was 50% acrylic and 50% nylon. Please, had anyone else heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn.
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> ...


In answer to your question "What does she normally wear? Unless she buys cotton, wool and silk all the time her wardrobe must be pretty empty." She only wears 100% pure cotton. She says she is allergic to wool and does not like silk. My daughter was also buying some PJs for her as she is in hospital at the moment. She had a fall but will not take her medication and said she would not go to physio appointment if she went home, so they are keeping her in hospital for a while. Her blood sugar levels are through the roof and the doctors said the extra sugar she is eating is causing neurological damage in her hip joints. She is LDS so she does not drink tea or coffee, no worries, but she also rules out herbal tea. She drinks Nestles Quick. I do not know if that is available outside Australia but it is a chocolate drink that some mothers give to their children, it is extremely sweet as it is loaded with sugars. She then adds an extra two large teaspoons of sugar to every cup she drinks. Way too much sugar there. She also likes a sugar puff sandwich for lunch. A sugar puff sandwich is two slices of buttered white bread which have been spread with at least two teaspoons of sugar and then joined into a sandwich. Boy did we have fun yesterday, reading all the labels on all the pjs to make sure that they were only 100% cotton. We could have gone to the shop that only sells 100% cotton clothing but they are so expensive and she did not give my daughter any money to buy the things she wanted. We stuck to Target, KMart and Big W. Target has just had a refit and it really is very nice and light and bright there now. They also have a cafe, terrific meals and terrific service. No chips (French Fries) on sale either.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

giggle giggle..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LizR said:


> Well you won't get slammed by me.
> I find acrylics with which I am happy in all the major brands.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

LizR said:


> Well you won't get slammed by me.
> I find acrylics with which I am happy in all the major brands.


Same here :thumbup:

I find I prefer Universal Uptown the most. It is so soft to the touch and washes beautifully. Good stitch definition as well.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

books said:


> I remember my grandma ordering from Herrschner's catalog when I was young. The internet was years away and we lived in the country, so mail order was her chance to shop. I haven't allowed my self a chance to look at their website, because I'm going to be bankrupt soon from YARN!


I had forgotten how excited everyone got back then when the catalog came in the mail! It was such a big deal to "order" something as opposed to just getting it from the store - a real status symbol in my little town. My Grandma and I would drool over that catalog for weeks.

I miss that - and her!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lostie said:


> You might like to take a look at Deramore's online. It's UK based but friends in the US have been happy ordering there. They have their own brand yarn now. I've tried the Studio DK (I haven't used the baby version) and it knits up well, with lots of colours. They call it DK but it is actually a little thicker than standard Brit DK weight. http://www.deramores.com/knitting-yarn/deramores-knitting-yarn


I like ordering from Deramores, and many knitting magazines have 10% off coupons for the site. The Sirdar Snuggly varieties are lovely and soft. I made a really pretty baby sweater with the Crofter DK.
http://us.deramores.com/sirdar-snuggly-baby-crofter-dk


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


Me, too. 99% of what I knit/crochet is for the charity group I belong to.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't used a lot of different yarns. Cascade Cherub DK (55%nylon, 45% acrylic) was nice to work with and seemed to hold its shape well after a wash or two. Cascade Pacific Chunky (40% superwash merino, 60% acrylic) has made a few successful trips through the washer and dryer as well.
Hobby Lobby's Soft Secret IS soft, oh, so soft.. but limp. Sorry, I don't know the correct term 
Most recently I've been using Willow Wash (100% acrylic) and I like it a lot. I've went through 7 skeins, give or take, and have only found one bad spot.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I like ordering from Deramores, and many knitting magazines have 10% off coupons for the site. The Sirdar Snuggly varieties are lovely and soft. I made a really pretty baby sweater with the Crofter DK.
> http://us.deramores.com/sirdar-snuggly-baby-crofter-dk


I've made a bonny little pullover in the Crofter DK, too. What is more, and although I prefer free patterns, Sirdar's are worth every penny. Well written, no mistakes I have ever found. Another excellent UK site is http://www.loveknitting.com


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I love knitting with natural fibers but there are times that they won't do. For ease of washing I like Plymouth Encore (a wool acrylic blend) and Cascade Pacific.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> giggle giggle..


giggle giggle-- I buy all my yarn from my local market stall, the baby dk yarn I have just used is so soft, the name on the label is Super Soft by James C Brett £2.99 a 100g ball.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Most are fine but I like Sirdar Snuggly for babies and James C Brett for afghans to name but a couple.


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

I cannot wear acrylic. It irritates my eczema, making it much more inflamed and itchy. It's the same with my youngest sister's children. From babyhood onwards, acrylic fabrics made their eczema much worse. The same was also true for some items made of wool. Cotton was the most comfortable to wear.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Phaedra96 said:


> Plymouth Encore


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

James C Brett marble chunky and marble dk are mt favorites. I'm a charity knitter and this is my go to yarn. I get it from Deramores.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I love most acrylics i have been knitting with them since the very early 60's,my children grew up with everything acrylic,they are warm,soft,wash like a dream,my Grands and GreatGrands shawls were all acrylic.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

gloxsk8 said:


> James C Brett marble chunky and marble dk are mt favorites. I'm a charity knitter and this is my go to yarn. I get it from Deramores.


Same here. :thumbup:


----------



## avigion (Apr 2, 2011)

I have always been impressed on how helpful and generous KPers are with their time and efforts towards any question or call for help... ...as seen by the many responses to your question....


----------



## avigion (Apr 2, 2011)

I have always been impressed on how helpful and generous KPers are with their time and efforts towards any question or call for help... ...as seen by the many responses to your question....


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

My favorites are Vanna yarn line form Lion Brand--Tweed Stripes and Pound of Love also from Lion Brand....
Also, new to me--I went to a Hobby Lobby a couple of weeks ago for the first time--I love the I love that yarn--and the Artiste 100% Acrylic crochet thread #5--for knitting, in my case!


----------



## hoosiergrl7 (Mar 19, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> My question relates to anyone being allergic to acrylic. I was shopping with my daughter today and she was buying yarn for her mother in law. The mother in law has stated that it had to be 100% nylon because she is allergic to acrylic yarn. An allergy to wool, mohair or even alpaca I can understand, but I have not heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn. My daughter had not heard of it either. We could not buy 100% nylon yarn, the closest we could come was 50% acrylic and 50% nylon. Please, had anyone else heard of an allergy to acrylic yarn. Thank you .


Red Heart Supersaver made my hands break out in a rash, but I've never had that happen with any other acrylic so I'm not sure what the issue was.


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

"I Love This Yarn "from Hobby Lobby is one of my favorites .


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I like Sirdar Snuggly, and I also enjoy Bernat Baby Jaquard.. I know it is discontinued but you can still get it at the E-tent site, so I bought a bit to have on hand. I really appreciate everyone's suggestions as I am not very good at choosing acrylic yarn that feels nice to knit and wear. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't do "giggle, giggle" but I use everything mentioned here.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Universal Uptown is awesome. It's non-piling and very soft. I have knitted afghans and baby items and it really feels good on your hands.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> MY BAD! Giggle, giggle. Somehow I clicked on page 2 and thought the ORIGINAL question was the first post on page 2.... Asking about acrylic allergies! I found page 1 and the ACTUAL original question... My apologies. Carry on! 😜😜😜😳😳😳😁😁😁😞😞😞😖😖😖😥😥😥
> 
> "I am not sure why you are getting 3 pages of acrylic yarn RECOMMENDATIONS?????"
> 
> Too much clicking around KP too quickly!!!! :roll:  :roll:


Amy, I can understand your doing this. Done it myself. Thanks for your info on various yarns. I do like Cascade's acrylic blends,but not 100% acrylic.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vanna's Choice, wool irritates my hands, even the washable kind


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I really like the caron simply soft and I also like the Knit Picks one because they are nice to the touch and wash and wear great. I use them for all the kids knits so parents don't have any issue with cleaning.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I love Caron's Simply Soft and right now I'm knitting a baby outfit with yarn from Hobby Lobby's Baby Bee Sweet Delights collection, and it seems to be quite soft with lovely colors. The wash and wear care of these yarns is hard to beat, especially for children's clothing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I use Patons, Sirdar, Wendy and Marriner acrylics.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

I am NOT a yarn snob. I find putting in effort merits quality yarns. And Acrylic gives me hives. Resent your mindset.


books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Mem51 said:


> I love Hobby Lobby's line especially their cotton. I don't mix yarn with politics. Love knit picks yarn too!


I love "I Love this Yarn!" brand of Hobby Lobby's too!! I use any acrylic that feels soft/good and makes a good fabric. Many items I make are for Prayer Shawls and Lapghans so they need to be washable.


----------



## Julijo (Apr 8, 2015)

I use Lion Brand Wool Ease. it looks heathery like 100% wool but can be machine washed. I made a cable sweater for my daughter and it looks great.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not picky and have been happy to use all of it. Over the years lots of yarn has been given to me and I can make all of it work for me and agree that acrylic is the friendliest to work with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> I'm not picky and have been happy to use all of it. Over the years lots of yarn has been given to me and I can make all of it work for me and agree that acrylic is the friendliest to work with.


Personal preference is for a good wool yarn- handles so much better. And NOT everyone lives in the Northern Hemisphere. AND some of us are on fixed incomes. I.E. without purchasing power.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I really like the James C. Brett Marble - huge ball of yarn with some lovely colors. I just purchased the supplies to make the Weekend Jacket, which specifically calls for that yarn.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Brabant said:


> I am NOT a yarn snob. I find putting in effort merits quality yarns. And Acrylic gives me hives. Resent your mindset.


I also agree with this thought - it takes me so long to knit a sweater, I want to love it when I'm done. But I think acrylics have their place, and it's wrong to say they have no place in a knitter's stash.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Lostie said:


> You might like to take a look at Deramore's online. It's UK based but friends in the US have been happy ordering there. They have their own brand yarn now. I've tried the Studio DK (I haven't used the baby version) and it knits up well, with lots of colours. They call it DK but it is actually a little thicker than standard Brit DK weight. http://www.deramores.com/knitting-yarn/deramores-knitting-yarn


I also found the James C. Brett yarns at a very good price at www.loveknitting.com. Very quick service and free shipping with an order over $50 - not hard to get to that level.


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

I use any thread that feels good to the touch and washes well. Price is also a factor. i have to live within my means which doesn't allow for yarn over a certain amount.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Hello, my name is Kathryn and I'm a yarn snob!

I just LOVE knitting with expensive wool/bamboo/silk yarns. But I'm not a RICH yarn snob, and I'm also smart enough to use acrylic when knitting or crocheting for someone who isn't going to have the time to hand-wash-and-lay-flat-to-dry.

Like the dorm afghans for grandkids to take off to college or anything for a new baby or toddler. I like Caron Simply Soft, Lion Brand (but not Homespun) and Peaches/Sugar n Cream. I will also add that the best pull-skein is Red Heart Super Saver.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Like others I can not afford to buy wool but it makes me hopping mad when you see that a farmer is lucky to get £5 a fleece. I do like the acrylics, as they are cheap and do knit up well, but if I could afford pure wool that it what I would use.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Pound of Love by Lion.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Like others I can not afford to buy wool but it makes me hopping mad when you see that a farmer is lucky to get £5 a fleece. I do like the acrylics, as they are cheap and do knit up well, but if I could afford pure wool that it what I would use.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> The easiest way is to prevent stretch and growing of knitted cotton is to avoid the ever popular no seam technique of knitting. Seams provide stabilization and will go a long way in preventing stretch and maintaining the integrity of the garment. Keep in mind that faux seams have little effect in stabilizing and are for cosmetic appearance only.
> 
> Yes, it's a little more work to piece and sew a sweater together, but well worth the little extra time as the end result is dramatically effective.


You know I've never thought about seams being a stretch (or no stretch) factor. Makes sense.
As i have repeated time and again, I'm not allowed to use anything, but cotton, bamboo, linen for the new to be babe. I don't like wool, I am the original blast furnace. And I am envious of those who can use whatever they see. I have no acrylic snobbery, I just don't use it. except - I made gypsycreams dumpling in Knit Picks Dishie, and cotton has no give and that little doll had gaping holes from the increases - they really weren't that bad, but I didn't finish the first one. My new one is being done in Simply soft (because I liked the color) and the increases hardly show - as I'm sure is supposed to be.
If you are happy with what you knit with, that's all that matters.
meems


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Microspun , great for making chemo caps.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Acrylics are perfect for baby and children's items...so easy for their busy Moms to wash and dry! That is all I use for knitting for babies and kids. I've enjoyed working with many brands of acrylic yarn over the years and would recommend them to new knitters.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site.


I'd be hesitant to describe people on this list as "yarn snobs." I certainly hope that people knit with whichever yarn they enjoy using. To knit with something you don't enjoy--be it acrylic or not--is to take the fun out of knitting. And, after all, isn't that why we all knit: for the enjoyment?

Hazel


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love Paton's Big Baby too.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I guess I am inclined to choose by color then by feel in that order depending on the item I am making. I would have to say that it is not always easy to find the color you need for some items and almost always I can find it in the acrylic yarns. I would have to agree with you that they are not all cheap but if you watch for bargains you might get them for less. So burn me at the stake for using acrylic yarns--just make sure I have my acrylic sweater on when you do! "Hot" topic but interesting!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sirdar and Mary Maxim Mellowspun....also any combination of nylon/acrylic...


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Really, let us not deteriorate into labeling people with negative terms. Calling someone a snob because he/she likes and can afford a higher quality yarn isn't very nice. I certainly have never seen anyone on KP calling Joann shoppers cheap. That would be as rude as calling LYS shoppers snobs. We all knit with what we like and can afford and we enjoy the process, regardless of what fiber we are using. That is what it is all about. It isn't a confrontational issue. It is a matter of preference and pocketbook.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for voicing you opinion! I agree with you!


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Loops and threads Impeccable and Lion Brand Pound of Love.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I


AmyKnits said:


> I am not sure why you are getting 3 pages of acrylic yarn RECOMMENDATIONS???????
> 
> I understand your post being a question regarding others being allergic to acrylic yarn. Perhaps I am reading your post incorrectly? I don't believe so. I also don't find this question to be "controversial"... Just a question about allergic reactions.
> 
> ...


Amyknits, if you will go back and read the original question, it was: What is you favorite acrylic yarn?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


Yarn snobs are not necessarily those of us who prefer natural fiber yarns, or who can afford to buy expensive yarns, for whatever reason they are expensive, or who do not buy them all the time, but as special projects. It is still snobbery to belittle those who are able to do this.

As for me, when I use acrylic yarns I prefer Plymouth Encore or Wendy yarns. I've also used Patons Canadiana, although it is difficult to find in this area, although, admittedly, I don't go out of my way to look for it.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


I LOVE acrylic yarn. Caron and Red Heart's Soft yarns, Bernat, all the baby acrylics. I have tons. I think it also feels very good against your skin, causes little if no itching, none of my friends or the people I knit for are allergic to it either.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

since i knit mostly for charity, i only use acrylics...
usually Red Heart from WalMart since that is the nearest and cheapest for me.
Blessings


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

I use all sorts of yarns. I prefer the acrylics and acrylic/nylon blends for children's items, hospitals, nursing homes and many charity items (which often ask for donations that can be washed and dried in machines). I use Vanna's Choice, Red Heart and Michael's yarn Loops N Threads Impeccable which is much like Vanna's. The one thing I don't like about most acrylics is that, like cottons and linen yarns, they dry out my hands, some more than others. Caron Simply Soft actually hurts my fingers since it has no "give." And working with Lion Brand Homespun makes me crazy (all that loopiness is soft but the stitches catch and pull. I love to work with pure wool yarns and I like the responsive and squishy hand of the finished knits made from good wools. Not a fan of machine washable wool because it feels flat and lifeless to me. So I guess what I'm making determines what yarn I use. I agree with many KP'ers who have commented on Red Heart being much softer than it used to be--and you can't knock its color range and availability where I live in North Carolina.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do not have a favorite one, but if I am going to do something for a toddler I try for one that looks and feels like natural fiber.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


These are the yarns I use also. :thumbup:


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

I crochet blankets and the price of non acrylic yarns is too prohibitive for that. I use Red Heart. works up nicely, washes well and wears well. when I knit for children I use acrylic. kids get their things dirty so fast! but for smaller projects like hats i'll use wool.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, Ok, "snobs" was the wrong word.... guess I was snarky yesterday.... thanks for all the recommendations, Yesterday, bought a bunch of "mystery" boxes from Lion Brand website, they were cheap, and, even though I don't know what I'm getting, I'm sure I can use it for charity.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love Mary Maxim's yarns. The Mellowspun is so soft and knits up beautifully. The Prism is beautifully hand dyed. This acrylic yarn is hand washable though and I know many use acrylic for its easy care. I also like the Lavish. This yarn has a sparkle to it. Mary Maxim yarns are also very reasonably priced, which is a plus. I also like Hobby Lobby's Love That Yarn. Don't get me wrong though but I also love natural fibers. It really depends on what I am knitting or crocheting that dictates the yarn I use.&#128521;


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It just depends on the project. It certainly is more appropriate for anything that needs washing regularly or that won't be treated gently. There are so many different acrylic yarns out that and some are much nicer than others.


----------



## jccrafts (Jan 24, 2015)

I love Universal Yarns Uptown Worsted. It is so soft and easy to work with.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

While I do not use 100% acrylic often, I do use some. My favorite brands are Lionbrand and Bernat. I do much prefer a blend of a natural fiber and acrylic because the final fabric will retain more body than only acrylic, and you still have the washing capability you want. I say there is a place for all fibers, (even though wool is my first love)


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


Same here. As most of my knitting is for charity, with some for grands, I just don't buy expensive yarns.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Let us know what is in the mystery boxes. Inquiring minds want to know. You were correct there are some yarn snobs in Paradise. However, not everyone that chooses to use expensive yarn is a snob.


books said:


> Ok, Ok, "snobs" was the wrong word.... guess I was snarky yesterday.... thanks for all the recommendations, Yesterday, bought a bunch of "mystery" boxes from Lion Brand website, they were cheap, and, even though I don't know what I'm getting, I'm sure I can use it for charity.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Yarn snobs are not necessarily those of us who prefer natural fiber yarns, or who can afford to buy expensive yarns, for whatever reason they are expensive, or who do not buy them all the time, but as special projects. It is still snobbery to belittle those who are able to do this.


Thank you. I agree: we should not be so quick to label people as "yarn snobs" because they prefer to use natural-fiber yarns. I, for one, find "yarn snob" to be an offensive term.

There are great acrylics and crummy acrylics; there are great natural-fiber yarns, and there are crummy natural-fiber yarns. It's just what one prefers to use.

Please be advised: Not all natural-fiber yarns are expensive. Check out Cascade yarns at your LYS, if you have one. Check out online sources like ICEYarns, elann.com, Grand River Yarns, Knitpicks, Smiley's, the sales at Patternworks, just to name a few. At these sites, you can find acrylics, natural fibers, and blends, all at reasonable prices.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> You were correct there are some yarn snobs in Paradise. However, not everyone that chooses to use expensive yarn is a snob.


I disagree. I don't think there are "yarn snobs" on KP. We all knit or crochet. I hope that we are doing so because we enjoy it. That's the most important thing.

And "expensive yarn" does not equal "all natural-fiber yarns." I've seen PLENTY of wildly expensive yarns that have no natural fibers in them. Please see an earlier post of mine: if you want to knit with natural fibers or with a blend of natural fibers and acrylics, you can find these at very reasonable rates on the Web. (If you've never checked out Smiley's Web site, you really need to do so. The prices are astonishing, the yarns are superb, and the service is terrific.)

I hope I never see the term "yarn snob" on KP again. I am tired of seeing people disparage other people because of their choice of knitting or crocheting fiber.

Hazel


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I like simplt soft by caron and i like Love that knitand i use baby red heart


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I respect your opinion. I have read post from people on Paradise that say they are yarn snobs.


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I disagree. I don't think there are "yarn snobs" on KP. We all knit or crochet. I hope that we are doing so because we enjoy it. That's the most important thing.
> 
> And "expensive yarn" does not equal "all natural-fiber yarns." I've seen PLENTY of wildly expensive yarns that have no natural fibers in them. Please see an earlier post of mine: if you want to knit with natural fibers or with a blend of natural fibers and acrylics, you can find these at very reasonable rates on the Web. (If you've never checked out Smiley's Web site, you really need to do so. The prices are astonishing, the yarns are superb, and the service is terrific.)
> 
> ...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

jinx said:


> Let us know what is in the mystery boxes. Inquiring minds want to know. You were correct there are some yarn snobs in Paradise. However, not everyone that chooses to use expensive yarn is a snob.


Lion Brand yarn offers "mystery boxes" on their website. Just got a raise at work, so..... decided to splurge. I bought one featuring "Amazing" yarn (one of my favorites) and two featuring acrylic yarns, one box of purple, one box of blue.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

books said:


> Lion Brand yarn offers "mystery boxes" on their website. Just got a raise at work, so..... decided to splurge. I bought one featuring "Amazing" yarn (one of my favorites) and two featuring acrylic yarns, one box of purple, one box of blue.


I LOVE "Amazing" yarn! It is one of my absolute favorites.

Hazel


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What a nice idea- thanks. I found a lost skein of Amazing at the bottom of one my plastic buckets so, as part of my stash busting, I made this cowl with a leftover skein of Caron simply Soft and Amazing.
Christine



books said:


> Lion Brand yarn offers "mystery boxes" on their website. Just got a raise at work, so..... decided to splurge. I bought one featuring "Amazing" yarn (one of my favorites) and two featuring acrylic yarns, one box of purple, one box of blue.


 :-D


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I bounght one of their mystery boxes before I received SIX skeins of amazing yarn in the color of "rubies". I don't know what color I'll be getting now, but all the colors in this line are great, so it's a safe gamble. The box only costs about 15 to 18 dollars.... can't remember the exact amount.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Thank you. I agree: we should not be so quick to label people as "yarn snobs" because they prefer to use natural-fiber yarns. I, for one, find "yarn snob" to be an offensive term.
> 
> There are great acrylics and crummy acrylics; there are great natural-fiber yarns, and there are crummy natural-fiber yarns. It's just what one prefers to use.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I recently discovered Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable yarn for an acrylic yarn. It is a single ply very soft yarn and you can buy it at Michael's stores. I am working on a baby afghan and will try to add a picture of it for you. I have always loved to work with natural fiber yarn but the industry has come a LONG way with acrylics and I am sold on some of them.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I do love some of the expensive yarns and use them occasionally for special things (when I find them on sale). But---most of the time I use Caron Simply Soft and Lion Brand. They knit up well and wash easily. 
bbk


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I do love some of the expensive yarns and use them occasionally for special things (when I find them on sale). But---most of the time I use Caron Simply Soft and Lion Brand. They knit up well and wash easily. 
bbk


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Kindred spirits! I love Amazing!


books said:


> I bounght one of their mystery boxes before I received SIX skeins of amazing yarn in the color of "rubies". I don't know what color I'll be getting now, but all the colors in this line are great, so it's a safe gamble. The box only costs about 15 to 18 dollars.... can't remember the exact amount.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I'l tell you what I don't like. Phildar mohair, acrylic with a hint of wool. Feels soft in the ball but works up into something scratchy. It was a gift and it sits tucked away in my stash. Although I knit primarily in wool, many acrylic yarns knit up beautifully, are so soft and don't pill. Perfect for babies and small children.


----------



## naughtyknitterjan (Feb 6, 2015)

I knit mostly baby clothes, blankets etc for charity. I don't know who gets the articles but surmise the young mother do not have the time to hand wash the babies clothes. Thank goodness for wash and dry acrylics.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Loops and thread Impeccable.
Sold at Michael's. Store Brand.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for this thread. I can be a "yarn snob" only when I am making something very special. Although, I do appreciate the feel of better yarns, cost is always a factor. I am glad to learn of the acrylics that are recommended, some are just awful and give all acrylics a bad rep.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I love Knit Picks yarns as well and very affordable also very prompt service. I mostly shop there as we have no LYS around closest is 1 1/2 hours away


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> Loops and thread Impeccable.
> Sold at Michael's. Store Brand.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


I'm with you although the Caron seems rougher than the others.


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know if people are allergic to acrylics. However, my sister has a severe allergy to latex and now has cross reactive disease. She cannot eat many common foods like bananas, tomatoes, all legumes and the list goes on. She cannot wear clothes that have any plastic in them, underwear with elastic, plastic or man made fibers inside shoes. She knows what to look for and stay away from. I do believe people know their own issues and while we observers can't see them, the issues are real for that person. Thanks for reading my response.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> GIVE IT A REST! While I am sure your intent is not to putdown those whom you do not feel know as much as you think you do, your words come across as condescending and patronizing. The majority of KP members are hobby knitters. If you would like to spread your wealth of knowledge, you would get a better response if you do so respectfully.
> 
> Instead of comments like "For those of you inexperienced in "hand"... try saying "did you know...??? and then fill in the blank with what you would like to share." or "Did you all miss the Caron produced videos of their merely winding a skein?" could be nicely presented as "Caron produced a video about winding a skein..." Gordon, please think before you click send. Implying that anyone who watched TV growing up is brainwashed is ridiculous at best not to mention insulting.


I haven't read all the posts but I just want to say that disgo *does* know a lot and because he has been around a *long* time (well, you know that's true, disgo) he know the history of the fabrics and how they evolved. I don't think he means to be rude, only helpful.

Let's everybody play nice and use whatever yarn you want to use..


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Let's everybody play nice and use whatever yarn you want to use..


I agree, after all yarns aren't " better or worse" just different. Like knitters.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I like "Love" by Red Heart. Great colors and nice weight.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

disgo said:


> I do more than you know as you are not here with me. That is the whole problem with this form of communication since in no way do I ever put anyone down having been the result of that all my life and when trying to be more "pleasant" then get comments like "phoney" etc. so have a hard time trying to redirect. If you and I were across the table right now having tea I could guarantee you that we would be talking each others heads off with all the knowledge we posses. I would let you know right up front I do not profess knowledge put give you like a search engine options for you to pick and choose as I had to learn all my life until taking an actual program in fashion and design. Which taught me what? Not to trust those with titles and degrees let alone never think you know everything since that is not only impossible but more importantly limiting to gaining even more knowledge. Otherwise I would spout Mrs. Teed at you all day long which even she marveled at my hand stitches which she never did having to do machine couture.
> 
> Thank you so much also for being up front since I too need feedback and really appreciate the kind you just gave.
> 
> :thumbup:


Good for you Gordon! Thanks for responding to that very unfair diatribe of accusation in such a gracious manner. You are a true gentleman.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I am allergic to wool and use acrylic yarns a lot. I also like cotton blends particular cotton/silk. I love Bernat satin because it has a lovely sheen. Red Heart soft is nice too. Premier Eversoft is nice also.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

The Sirdar acrylic yarns and Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't have a favorite. I use any yarn that gives me the color choices and feel that I want. I like Red Heart Soft, Lionbrand Cotton-Ease...I love an acrylic blend with beautiful, saturated colors and a nice sheen.  

I have a hard time with many wools, but love some of the luxury fibers if I can find them on sale. I've recently seen some gorgeous rayon yarns at my LYS, but have not tried them.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site.


I abhor the use of that term. Someone (or a lot of someones) thought it was real cute and it's since been grossly overused ad nauseum. I don't admire anyone who uses it to refer to others or to themselves. Please understand, I'm not putting YOU down for your question. You were just following an unfortunate trend which I wish would disappear forever.

But to your good question, I've used a lot of acrylics and blends with other fibers over my fifty year span of knitting (albeit some of those years were doing other things) and they've become wonderful to use and wear. I have several favorites in my closet, but one of the top ones is Knit Picks "Brava" which comes in Bulky, Worsted, and Sport weights and a broad array of lovely colors. A favorite method is to use Sport in two analogous colors knitted together with larger needles to give a subtle color variation and quicker knit, and they are major easy care!

Happy (and non judgmental) knitting!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> What a nice idea- thanks. I found a lost skein of Amazing at the bottom of one my plastic buckets so, as part of my stash busting, I made this cowl with a leftover skein of Caron simply Soft and Amazing.
> Christine :-D


I used two contrasting colorways of Amazing to make several of those Jared Flood striped scarves a couple of years ago and they were stunning. I was knitting one in LAX airport while I was waiting for my flight and I had a steady stream of people coming over to ask me what I was using and admiring the colors. I had knit my first two with Noro and they were pretty, but I got more compliments with the Amazing ones.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

wonderful!



vjh1530 said:


> I used two contrasting colorways of Amazing to make several of those Jared Flood striped scarves a couple of years ago and they were stunning. I was knitting one in LAX airport while I was waiting for my flight and I had a steady stream of people coming over to ask me what I was using and admiring the colors. I had knit my first two with Noro and they were pretty, but I got more compliments with the Amazing ones.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:



> Liking those yarns isn't what would make you a yarn snob. That's just personal preference. Looking down on those of us who do like and use acrylic yarn is what makes a person a 'snob'. IMO.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

All the comments were read with an "open mind" and the one thing I got from all of them is that "we are a special group" and isen't it great that we all do not want to use the same yarn, imagine the market failing to get all our "same yarn" to us at one time? Happy knitting, crocheting, etc. with whatever yarn makes you happy! (By the way I do use a lot of acrylic).

Fiona. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Hayfeld I bought in England but I just bought Red Heart Anne Geddes Baby and I love it . Usually buy from Knit Picks love their Palette


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use acrylics as I mainly make things for the GKs and things that need to be easily washable. Afghans get dragged around the wrapped up bodies, shared with the cats and dogs, etc. So no slamming from me....


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Caron Super Soft. it's consistent, it's soft, it's easily found, and it's reasonably priced. I've it a lot!


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, I love Bramwell acrylic yarn, also Denys Brunton, and BK (Bedford Sewing and Knitting's own brand). I do knit occasionally with lambswool and Shetland wool, and have recently knitted myself a jumper (pullover) in Silk and Acrylic mix. I like Acrylic as it knits up well, and is easy to care for, especially for children. I live in the UK, and price controls what yarn I buy,
so I'm glad I like Acrylics.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, I just think it depends on what one is making - and
for whom, when choosing yarn.
A few days ago, in Michaels, I bought some "WOOLIKE"
{made in China} for some summer knitting and it's very
nice to work with and feels like a merino. It's 3 ply.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


Ice Yarns acrylics, especially the baby yarns, are the nicest I've ever used. I've even used some of them for socks, scarves and a shawl. Next favorite is Knit Picks' Brava.

Still don't like Red Heart although I have used it for some things.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the Lion Brand lines. Not purely acrylic, but like Wool Ease...its makes up well and looks nice and is washable.


----------



## Dizzy Liz (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, I am not a yarn snob, I knit with what I can afford. I, too, use Caron, Bernat, Patons and Lion Brand. When I can get to a Tuesday Morning I will buy some of the more expensive yarn if they are on sale at a really great price.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Acrylics are great for things I make for others who may not have time or care to spend time caring for a hand-knit item. I like wool for some things but all my afghans were from acrylic and they are doing fine.

And you've certainly gotten a bunch of replies!! Need to read them later, gotta go.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my favourite acrylic yarns is Bernat Satin.

Reading the comments about skin reactions to manufactured fibres brought back the memory of knitting slippers with Phentex. Oh my stars! That yarn could not only cut through skin, but also through finger nails. My hands bled, but the slippers lasted for years. 

To seal the fibres at the cut end, someone told me to melt the end a bit. Little did I know... Although it happened almost 50 years ago, I still have a burn scar on my leg. The end of the yarn caught fire and dripped molten chemicals onto my lap, which then melted and burned right through my Fortrel slacks and then deep into my leg tissues.

I'm so thankful synthetic yarns have come a long way since then.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


I like Caron Simply Soft as well as any Hobby Lobby yarns. . I figure if acrylic is good enough for Mona Lisa, it's good enough for me
:-D


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

ChristmasTree said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Berroco comfort It is not completely acrylic, some cotton and nylon I think. If it has to be completely acrylic then Knit Pics - Brava. Also, I agree with you, re: acrylic yarns, and I'm not a yarn snob!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

knitnshirl said:


> One of my favourite acrylic yarns is Bernat Satin.
> 
> Reading the comments about skin reactions to manufactured fibres brought back the memory of knitting slippers with Phentex. Oh my stars! That yarn could not only cut through skin, but also through finger nails. My hands bled, but the slippers lasted for years.
> 
> ...


YIKES! Not a fond memory. Yes, they have come a long way and are much more forgiving to work with and comfortable to wear. Someone just mentioned I.C.E. Yarn-Paradise yarns and I've used thousands of yards of their wonderful products---wools, blends, and synthetics at much lower prices and MUCH higher quality than the hobby stores can provide.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

piebirdsue said:


> I like Caron Simply Soft as well as any Hobby Lobby yarns. . I figure if acrylic is good enough for Mona Lisa, it's good enough for me
> :-D


If you are referring to my avatar, I only went with Mona Lisa, because I couldn't find any ready made avatars featuring artwork by Mary Cassat. She's one of my favorites, I wanted something to represent my interest in arts and literature, hence my username.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I really like red heart no dye lot. I make blankets for Project Linus. I can get it a lot of places and no problem getting more if I run out.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> YIKES! Not a fond memory. Yes, they have come a long way and are much more forgiving to work with and comfortable to wear. Someone just mentioned I.C.E. Yarn-Paradise yarns and I've used thousands of yards of their wonderful products---wools, blends, and synthetics at much lower prices and MUCH higher quality than the hobby stores can provide.


I have equally un-fond memories of the ancient acrylics. Yep, I sliced my hands on them, too. Acrylics have come a very long way, and many are just great to work with. (I love Paton's "Canadiana," Lion Brand "Microspun," and all sorts of blends of acrylic and cotton, acrylic and wool, etc.)

Like Norma, I have purchased lots of yarns from ICEYarns--I think I learned about it from KP, actually. Wools, blends, yarns with cashmere and angora and alpaca, acrylics. I have been so pleased with their yarns. I, too, think the quality is very high (and the price is very reasonable, even with the postage factored in; one of my last orders ended up being about $2.50 per ball, even with postage added), and I've had excellent service. I've used their chat feature, too, and they've been extremely helpful.

Hazel


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

books said:


> Ok, Ok, "snobs" was the wrong word.... guess I was snarky yesterday.... thanks for all the recommendations, Yesterday, bought a bunch of "mystery" boxes from Lion Brand website, they were cheap, and, even though I don't know what I'm getting, I'm sure I can use it for charity.


Books, I don't think you need to apologize. I am a yarn snob and I'm proud of it. But I never belittle anyone or insult or look down on them. I use inexpensive yarn at times and when I can afford it I will pay for real wool superwash and enjoy every stitch I do with it.

I use acrylic when it's the practical thing to do. Yarn "snob" to me, is a tongue-in-cheek term. I'm also an apple snob - I only like Gala apples and since I eat one every day, I splurge on them.

I know people who are snobs about all sorts of things. We all have our preferences.

If a KPer insults another for using Red Heart, they're not snobs, they're phonies! Just my never-to-be-humble-opinion.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I use acrylics on the items I know will not be taken care of, esp. for my grands. I love my grands to pieces but my dil does not take care of anything. My newest dil however does, but they are older and do not have any children. For myself I love the merino wools and combinations.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have a favorite, I'm happy knitting with anything that doesn't make me itch like wool does.
I bought some crepe yarn a couple of weeks ago which I'm bursting to start on, it feels so soft and luxurious.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Can not use wool and
one sttttore[ hardware] carries RH that i ve used asi do not go out of towwwn now.
glad 4 this sell they do since the 5 & 10 burned and did not rebuildd. a must 4 me to selet the color I want. 


Butterfly1943 said:


> I use all man made and cotton, linen, and silk, because I am allergic to wool and I love the easy care. AND I can't afford the wool, even some of the man made yarns.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I use the same brands as you. I live in SC and our temperatures are very warm (today 93). Even in winter low's rarely reach freezing. Wool makes me itch so I do not even own any wool. With acrylics my colors never fade, no problem with bugs eating holes, the prices are low enough I can make huge afghan (most of the men in my family are over 6ft). They can drag the afghan to football games, the beach, hunting and not worry. Acrylics are tough. They go through wash after wash and still hold their shape and colors. I have some that are 18 years old and been thru 3 very rough and tumble boys and they still use them. I also love acrylics for my Irish crochet pieces. WhenI put that effort in a piece I want the bright colors to last for generations. Usually size 5 or 3. I do not want the thread to rot or disintegrate. I have pieces from my great aunts that are in cotton, over 100 years old, that I cherish and baby. With acrylics I feel they following generations will not have to be so careful and can enjoy them without being scared silly of harming them. Acrylics work for me.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! I read 14 pages of posts. In answer to your question, books, I prefer "I love this yarn" from Hobby Lobby, and most of their brands. When I can't get that,I buy Michael's Loops and Threads or I use Red Heart With Love.I also like other acrylic yarns like Sidar, wool,nylon and acrylic blend.I have used some wool acrylic blends that were okay, Amazing etc...
On a side note, my mom taught me at an early age to do no name calling. She also taught me to speak only when I had something nice to say. And if it wasn't nice, not to say it. God rest her soul. That teaching has gotten me far!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Your moma was right. I have had some less than sweet reponses on questions I asked but those are so very rare. I just thank them for their time and go to the next response. The next response is pretty much guaranteed to be civil and knowledgable. It like that in any large group. There will be some that feel theirs is the only way and then you have the free thinkers. Both are valuable. Besides KP ers being generally wonderful this site intoduced me to a lady that has become a friend in my heart. I will forever be grateful for that.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had a problem with Caron Simply Soft....my fingers started to get rough and then bled. I used to use this yarn for chemo caps but no longer can I afford to have bleeding fingers so I switched to Microspun.


piebirdsue said:


> I like Caron Simply Soft as well as any Hobby Lobby yarns. . I figure if acrylic is good enough for Mona Lisa, it's good enough for me
> :-D


----------



## Gramames (Apr 25, 2015)

I have used Red Heart for 70+ years and still love it. I have used many other acrylics with no problems, but still favor Red Heart. variety and price.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted is my favorite. I also like Bernat Satin.


----------



## mary peake (Mar 3, 2015)

caron


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

I use mostly acrylics. My mother was an expert (and I mean EXPERT) knitter and switched to acrylics when they first became available because of ease of care. I also work in cotton, just finished a silk and mohair shawl, and I'm working on a scarf that uses Lion's "Amazing," a wool-acrylic blend, which I'm not crazy about--I don't like the "wooly" feel. I don't have a particular acrylic preference--whatever catches my eye--but (sorry to inject politics) I no longer shop at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I just looked on Ravelry and there are 9,053 project ideas for Microspun. Isn't that something?



joeysomma said:


> I have been given some Microspun, and did not know what to do with it. I can make Chemo caps. Do you knit or crochet them? Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> In answer to your question "What does she normally wear? Unless she buys cotton, wool and silk all the time her wardrobe must be pretty empty." She only wears 100% pure cotton. She says she is allergic to wool and does not like silk. My daughter was also buying some PJs for her as she is in hospital at the moment. She had a fall but will not take her medication and said she would not go to physio appointment if she went home, so they are keeping her in hospital for a while. Her blood sugar levels are through the roof and the doctors said the extra sugar she is eating is causing neurological damage in her hip joints. She is LDS so she does not drink tea or coffee, no worries, but she also rules out herbal tea. She drinks Nestles Quick. I do not know if that is available outside Australia but it is a chocolate drink that some mothers give to their children, it is extremely sweet as it is loaded with sugars. She then adds an extra two large teaspoons of sugar to every cup she drinks. Way too much sugar there. She also likes a sugar puff sandwich for lunch. A sugar puff sandwich is two slices of buttered white bread which have been spread with at least two teaspoons of sugar and then joined into a sandwich. Boy did we have fun yesterday, reading all the labels on all the pjs to make sure that they were only 100% cotton. We could have gone to the shop that only sells 100% cotton clothing but they are so expensive and she did not give my daughter any money to buy the things she wanted. We stuck to Target, KMart and Big W. Target has just had a refit and it really is very nice and light and bright there now. They also have a cafe, terrific meals and terrific service. No chips (French Fries) on sale either.


Don't buy her too many clothes as I predict she may be not long for this world with her eating habits and refusal to do what she needs to do to rehabilitate. My condolences. Doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

sschimel said:


> Heartland doesn't pill. I never finished the sweater in Simply Soft because it was fair isle which I have vowed never to do again.


I don't understand what you are saying? What happened?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Books there was nothing offensive in your OP that I can see. and most people have answered it in the spirit you wanted. Some people would take offence at the opening of an envelope. :roll:


I agree....just like the good 'ole USA has become. Every single thing is offensive these days. I like to just "be calm and carry on".....


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> MY BAD! Giggle, giggle. Somehow I clicked on page 2 and thought the ORIGINAL question was the first post on page 2.... Asking about acrylic allergies! I found page 1 and the ACTUAL original question... My apologies. Carry on! 😜😜😜😳😳😳😁😁😁😞😞😞😖😖😖😥😥😥
> 
> "I am not sure why you are getting 3 pages of acrylic yarn RECOMMENDATIONS?????"
> 
> Too much clicking around KP too quickly!!!! :roll:  :roll:


Oopsie! lol


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Glenysm said:


> I like Sirdar, Patons, James c. Brett love his marble d.k
> and a lot of bernat,


These are my favourites too.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> Same experience here. Made a sweater for a little boy after washed the first time I refuse to use that yarn again it looked so in a word Icky.


Same with me. I LOVE the color selection and had a hard time not buying Caron. However, for me, it seems very splitty and much thinner than a worsted weight. I also thought it didn't hold the shape very well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> Also, new to me--I went to a Hobby Lobby a couple of weeks ago for the first time--I love the I love that yarn--and the Artiste 100% Acrylic crochet thread #5--for knitting, in my case!


Just don't try to use the Artiste crochet thread to tie a lap throw-- the knots do NOT hold. I didn't read the label well enough, thought I was getting cotton. Had to dot each knot with Superglue.

When I started knitting there was a small amount of wool yarn available but most of my choices were acrylic. I've used Red Heart for many things-- have noticed a reduction in quality in recent years. I'd have to say I don't have a favorite, will use almost anything if I like the color, the size is right, and it feels good.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I have used several soft styles, i do get frustrated with the pilling on some acrylics. Cotton doesn't have much flex, it's very hard on my hands. I also cannot wear wool, and don't even try the mixes.

I also get annoyed by the "wool snobbery ", given the allergy problems that many besides just me experience. It seems that more companies could provide more fiber options like bamboo and tencel and acrylics with color patterns and families in reasonable prices.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

The majority of charities request that garments, blankets, etc. be machine washable and dryable and that means acrylic. The days of the cheap acrylics are gone - I have used a lot of Vanna's Choice in the last few years and have always been 100% satisfied with the results. I have also used some fairly expensive natural fibers as well so using acrylics is not driven by price. It doesn't have to be expensive to be good!!!!!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

jayniet said:


> Hi Books,
> 
> My favourite 100% acrylic yarn is Stylecraft Special DK. I also love Paton's Big Baby 8 ply and most baby yarns that are a mix of acrylic and a little nylon.


Off topic but can't resist making a comment--What beautiful grandchildren! Isn't being a grandma just the best? (~This from a grandma whose granddaughter is 25 years old. But I still feel the same way.)


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I disagree. I don't think there are "yarn snobs" on KP. We all knit or crochet. I hope that we are doing so because we enjoy it. That's the most important thing.
> 
> And "expensive yarn" does not equal "all natural-fiber yarns." I've seen PLENTY of wildly expensive yarns that have no natural fibers in them. Please see an earlier post of mine: if you want to knit with natural fibers or with a blend of natural fibers and acrylics, you can find these at very reasonable rates on the Web. (If you've never checked out Smiley's Web site, you really need to do so. The prices are astonishing, the yarns are superb, and the service is terrific.)
> 
> ...


So glad you highly recommended Smiley's. I had never heard of them so took your advice and checked out their site. WOW! I will definitely be ordering from them in the future! Thanks!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Liking those yarns isn't what would make you a yarn snob. That's just personal preference. Looking down on those of us who do like and use acrylic yarn is what makes a person a 'snob'. IMO.


Good statement. I would add, don't let someone's appearance of snobbishness bother you. They may have their say. Offense may be in the mind of the hearer/reader. It's quite possible, and it saves a lot of energy, to just "let it roll off."


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

books said:


> Lion Brand yarn offers "mystery boxes" on their website. Just got a raise at work, so..... decided to splurge. I bought one featuring "Amazing" yarn (one of my favorites) and two featuring acrylic yarns, one box of purple, one box of blue.


Please let us know if you are pleased with what you get. I'm very curious and may be interested in ordering these boxes.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Marble by James Brett.



books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

books said:


> Ok, Ok, "snobs" was the wrong word.... guess I was snarky yesterday.... thanks for all the recommendations, Yesterday, bought a bunch of "mystery" boxes from Lion Brand website, they were cheap, and, even though I don't know what I'm getting, I'm sure I can use it for charity.


Yeah, there were a couple of threads in today's newsletter that made me wonder if some of us had taken our "witch" pills.

It's sad on both sides, though, where some knitters feel that they are looked down on by others because of what they knit with. I developed allergies to some of the lower cost acrylics very early on, and, while I have used them from time to time when I got older, found that they still affected me the same way. I have enough excema in odd places as it is without adding to it. I got into natural (and some somewhat unnatural natural--bamboo, soy silk, etc.) fibers when I became a hand spinner. and I have no allergic reactions from them (I also cannot knit with aluminum needles for the same allergy issues). I don't condemn people for what they knit with, they make their choices, and as long as I can afford them, so do I. Doesn't mean my entire stash is "expensive" yarn, although most of it is outside the RH/Caron price range. Do I have some quiviut? Yes, I do, some of it is spinning fiber I've bought as "souvenirs" of fiber trips I've been on, some of it has been gifted to me. Same with bison fiber, although most of the bison yarn I've bought I've paid for, dearly. DH and I do not discuss the cost of our hobbies, either. I have silk that I've bought on close out, both spinning fiber and yarn. Much of this is stashed for the day I can't afford to buy what I want, this is my "retirement fund". Some people have houses in Florida (thanks, but I want to retire to Vermont, myself), some do cruises and European tours. Good for them, not my cup of tea. I knit and spin, but I don't look down on those who don't knit with the same yarns I do.

I hate the terminology Yarn Snob because it insinuates that natural fiber folk are better than other knitters, but also hate that those who are jealous of what we can spend don't consider themselves snobs. Every time this comes up I want to say that there is no virtue in knitting as cheaply as you can because you choose to, nor is there in using inexpensive yarns because you can't afford more expensive ones. Nor is there any virtue in knitting with acrylics for children because modern mothers don't have the time to hand wash (that was the other "witchy" thread). If they have time to watch TV, they have time to do hand wash, it isn't that hard or that time consuming. Blocking lace is one thing, washing a child's sweater is quite another. It's a question of priorities.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Books, where on the website for Lion Brand did you find the mystery boxes? I searched "mystery boxes" and several other permutations and found nothing like this. Help, please!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mousepotato said:


> Yeah, there were a couple of threads in today's newsletter that made me wonder if some of us had taken our "witch" pills.
> 
> It's sad on both sides, though, where some knitters feel that they are looked down on by others because of what they knit with. I developed allergies to some of the lower cost acrylics very early on, and, while I have used them from time to time when I got older, found that they still affected me the same way. I have enough excema in odd places as it is without adding to it. I got into natural (and some somewhat unnatural natural--bamboo, soy silk, etc.) fibers when I became a hand spinner. and I have no allergic reactions from them (I also cannot knit with aluminum needles for the same allergy issues). I don't condemn people for what they knit with, they make their choices, and as long as I can afford them, so do I. Doesn't mean my entire stash is "expensive" yarn, although most of it is outside the RH/Caron price range. Do I have some quiviut? Yes, I do, some of it is spinning fiber I've bought as "souvenirs" of fiber trips I've been on, some of it has been gifted to me. Same with bison fiber, although most of the bison yarn I've bought I've paid for, dearly. DH and I do not discuss the cost of our hobbies, either. I have silk that I've bought on close out, both spinning fiber and yarn. Much of this is stashed for the day I can't afford to buy what I want, this is my "retirement fund". Some people have houses in Florida (thanks, but I want to retire to Vermont, myself), some do cruises and European tours. Good for them, not my cup of tea. I knit and spin, but I don't look down on those who don't knit with the same yarns I do.
> 
> I hate the terminology Yarn Snob because it insinuates that natural fiber folk are better than other knitters, but also hate that those who are jealous of what we can spend don't consider themselves snobs. Every time this comes up I want to say that there is no virtue in knitting as cheaply as you can because you choose to, nor is there in using inexpensive yarns because you can't afford more expensive ones. Nor is there any virtue in knitting with acrylics for children because modern mothers don't have the time to hand wash (that was the other "witchy" thread). If they have time to watch TV, they have time to do hand wash, it isn't that hard or that time consuming. Blocking lace is one thing, washing a child's sweater is quite another. It's a question of priorities.


Ok, apologized several times... snobs was the wrong word.
now, knock it off. Thanks to everybody for alerting me to several new options.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Try Deborah Norville's Everyday soft worsted collection by Premier yarns. Can be found at JoAnn's and on-line.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Books, where on the website for Lion Brand did you find the mystery boxes? I searched "mystery boxes" and several other permutations and found nothing like this. Help, please!


Go the Lion Brand website, type in "grab bags" into the search box. They have several mystery boxes that should pop up. At least it did for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Isabel said:


> Good statement. I would add, don't let someone's appearance of snobbishness bother you. They may have their say. Offense may be in the mind of the hearer/reader. It's quite possible, and it saves a lot of energy, to just "let it roll off."


I agree...it's all up to the interpretation without hearing intonation.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

books said:


> Go the Lion Brand website, type in "grab bags" into the search box. They have several mystery boxes that should pop up. At least it did for me. Hope this helps.


Ah, never thought of that term! TY so much.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> This is just my experience with it mind you -
> It is good for blankets and infant sweaters, and certain shawl patterns.
> But I have found that on other things, it seems to go limp and blah after a short time.
> Yes, even hand washing. giggle giggle.
> But I have heard that others have had somewhat success with it.


Limp and blah--two perfect adjectives for Caron's Simply Soft after being laundered.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

books said:


> Ok, Ok, "snobs" was the wrong word.... guess I was snarky yesterday.... thanks for all the recommendations, Yesterday, bought a bunch of "mystery" boxes from Lion Brand website, they were cheap, and, even though I don't know what I'm getting, I'm sure I can use it for charity.


BTW, I also want to know what you get in these Mystery Boxes. They pique my interest. Of most of the mass merchandized yarns, I think I've used theirs as much over time as any other brands, by preference. Its getting time for me to start charity hats for one of our college projects for the winter (we always do a hat/mitten or coat drive for the needy children in our service area at the holidays, and one of our staff members in Counseling maintains a supply of adult and children hats, mittens, scarves and such for students in need. I have one of those lovely quick hat patterns in my repertoire that I can usually get an adult and infant size hat or two child size hats out of a 200 yard skein of Encore from) and I may hunt up some Lion for that.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

books said:


> Ok, apologized several times... snobs was the wrong word.
> now, knock it off. Thanks to everybody for alerting me to several new options.


Sorry, didn't realize that we couldn't have a continuing conversation on the subject.


----------



## Cynthia54 (Sep 19, 2014)

I use Lion Brand and some Red Heart yarns.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I have some Patons Pearl acrylic I hoarded when it was discontinued. Have made several things from it & they look so good still I consider them heirlooms.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the Red Heart Soft worsted weight yarn. They have a nice selection of colors and the yarn is really soft and has a nice sheen to it. It is my favorite although I do use other brands as well.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I love knitting , and other fiber arts. I have no problem with any yarn. When and whatever yarn is gifted, I can always find an appropriate pattern to make something. I even buy both as I find a pattern. I've mostly made for others. Now it is time to make a thing or two for me, maybe. Even on a strict budget,I can squeeze out extra to make something if it is important to me. God has blessed me with a wonderful husband and all I need. I'll find a use to repurpose yarn in to lots of different projects and enjoy it._


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I do a lot of charity knitting and therefore use only acrylic yarns so people don't have to worry about special washing or drying instructions. I favor Hobby Lobby yarns, Caron Simply Soft, Loops and Threads Chrisma, Vanna's Choice. There are a lot of quality acrylics out there. If I'm knitting for family (adults) I will use an alpaca, merino, or others.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Lion Brand Mystery boxes found here: http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/mysterybox.html


----------



## avigion (Apr 2, 2011)

With all the sincere feed back you received .....
A mea culpa is in order, don't you think??? No "snobs" showed up


----------



## Chinky Memere (Sep 9, 2014)

I really like the "Vanna" yarns. Also acrylics from the Plymouth company such as cascade and encore. Easy care and excellent quality.


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I knit with acrylic yarn, I machine knitted for 43 years and still have cones in all colours and you can wash them in the washing machine. My husband and I still have jumpers that are more than 20 years old...Anne


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I use Caron and Pound of Love.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Valid question! My "favorite" acrylic depends on what I'm knitting. Red Heart is fine for kids afghans, especially if they will be washed frequently. Caron Simply Soft is nice for some projects that need a softer feel (baby stuff comes to mind). Have used other brands for socks, etc. Price drives many of my choices. Not going to spend buckets of money on something a baby/child will outgrow in a matter of months! (Christening gowns are an exception to this price rule!)


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I love Deborah Norville and Premier yarns, "no pill" and feel great.

KnitPicks acrylic yarn

MaryMaxim yarn

Some Red Heart Super Saver yarns are actually "soft" to me.

I like Bernat as well as blends as Paton's Lace and Plymouth Encore to name a few. I have not tried some I want to yet....

Oh, I forgot "Vanna's Choice" and LionBrand yarn

I like and enjoy "all" my yarn, does not matter what it is made from to me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I'm not sure that I have a personal favorite per se. For me the use of acrylic yarn has more to do with what type of project I want to knit. I love Caron Simply Soft to knit for the grandkids - my granddaughter loves that it really is soft. I love Knit Picks Brava for blankets, afghans and toys - sturdy yarn but feels nice next to the skin and I haven't found an acrylic blend I didn't like.


I have not yet met an acrylic blend I didn't like, either, but I have met some "luxury" yarns that really turned me off; feza brand is one of them. The only acrylic yarns I haven't liked I disliked for reasons other than their being acrylic. I'm not at all big into novelty yarns, for instance. I think they tend to get old fast, but that has to do with other factors than their being acrylic.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

I am a knitter and a spinner. I like almost every kind of fiber, 
BUT I really cannot use Red Heart any more. It just does not feel nice in my hands....


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

LizR said:


> Well you won't get slammed by me.
> I find acrylics with which I am happy in all the major brands.


Me neither! I too like all acrylics, any brand! :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


Same here.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Good for you Gordon! Thanks for responding to that very unfair diatribe of accusation in such a gracious manner. You are a true gentleman.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

avigion said:


> With all the sincere feed back you received .....
> A mea culpa is in order, don't you think??? No "snobs" showed up


They only start threads.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

never met a yarn I did not like, so many lovely ones out there


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> I love most acrylics i have been knitting with them since the very early 60's,my children grew up with everything acrylic,they are warm,soft,wash like a dream,my Grands and GreatGrands shawls were all acrylic.


Same here! Most of the acrylics mentioned on other posts have become favorites of mine also. In fact just finished a baby cacoon with some Debra Norville, turned out great.

Fiona. 😄😄😄


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Would love to see a picture of the cocoon, I love Debra Norville yarns .



Fiona3 said:


> Same here! Most of the acrylics mentioned on other posts have become favorites of mine also. In fact just finished a baby cacoon with some Debra Norville, turned out great.
> 
> Fiona. 😄😄😄


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Cascade Cherub Aran. It's soft and wears beautifully.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft, Lion Bran Wool Ease, Caron Jumbo. Can't afford much more than that.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

None, really. Call me a snob...if you like, sticks and stones, ya know. But, I'm not. I'm not rich, young or beautiful either. 

If I had to choose... I guess it would be Berroco's Comfort or Vintage. I'll be using Berroco's Weekend (acrylic/cotton blend) very soon... because it's the yarn that my niece choose for a camisole/tunic that I'll be knitted for her. The swatch looks great. 

So, Berroco, Comfort, Vintage, Weekend.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

In NZ we have a number of $2 & more stores-loaded with stock and so cheap for so many unnecessary items lol but some of them have an acrylic yarn 100gm @ $2 which are perfectly OK for afghans/blankets etc.... I often use these yarns to make a multitude of items, and they look very good when completed. In my view it's the snobs who insist that 100% woollen yarn is all they will knit/crochet with.
hey.....it depends on your budget, and what you are making, and who the recipient is>>> I would not bother to make an expensive yarn up for someone who will trash the item by hot machine washing and ruining an item I have laboured hours/weeks over. I love natural yarns, just cannot justify the somewhat escalating cost. :-( just saying


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


I have many favorites. I like Red Heart Super Saver for items that will take a lot of wear and tear and endless machine washing and drying. They come in many colors and combos. Best of all, they get very soft after washing. Other brands offer many options that I've used and enjoyed over the years. None of them have a plastic feel.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

For EVEMCOOKIE
Your comment about the sugar puff sandwich for lunch reminded me of my grandmother. I never knew what the sandwich was called but she would feed us the sugar puff sandwiches and her favorite: peanut butter/malo sandwiches when we were kids. We thought the sandwiches were the best because our mom wouldn't let us eat them at home. Of course, we were always sent home after lunch....


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> The brands I mostly use are: Caron, Red Heart, Bernat, Patons, Lion Brand (Vanna's Choice - regular and baby).


Same here, I only use acrylic yarns because of the easy care.I make a lot of children's cloths and moms just don't have the time (or patience) to hand wash items.If it cAn't be put into the washer and dryer I don't bye it. Same with my own store bought clothing.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft and Woolease which is 80% a acrylic and 20% wool. Some people feel that Woolease pills too much, but remember that even the most expensive yarns pill. it is a characteristic of now tightly they are spun.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I have just bought 12 skeins of beautiful acrylic for ICE, it is turning into a beautiful ten stitch afghan. It is soft, The only thing I have learned is that even tho it states worsted, it is more dk. Since I needed more I ordered a dk yarn from US waiting to see if it is as soft.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

JYannucci said:


> I have just bought 12 skeins of beautiful acrylic for ICE, it is turning into a beautiful ten stitch afghan. It is soft, The only thing I have learned is that even tho it states worsted, it is more dk. Since I needed more I ordered a dk yarn from US waiting to see if it is as soft.


ICE does have some beautiful acrylics, blends, and woolens. I love their linen yarns when they're available (seasonally, sold out at the moment) for a fraction of the usual cost. I've had the same problem here in the US with worsted weights having a wide range, anywhere from DK to chunky.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't read all 18 pages, but why would ANYONE jump in and say they don't like, don't use, won't use acrylic (ya, I know why they do it!!) when the OP asked for your favorite brand of acrylic. I use a lot of acryiic coned yarn for hand knitting, and mix several brands and weights to get the weight required for a pattern. 

I haven't used a lot of the yarns that I see people talking about here, and so this is an interesting topic.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I didn't read all 18 pages, but why would ANYONE jump in and say they don't like, don't use, won't use acrylic (ya, I know why they do it!!) when the OP asked for your favorite brand of acrylic. I use a lot of acryiic coned yarn for hand knitting, and mix several brands and weights to get the weight required for a pattern.
> 
> I haven't used a lot of the yarns that I see people talking about here, and so this is an interesting topic.


Here's a dumb question, but I have to ask.... how do you knit off the cone with a machine? How do you stabilize the cone without a machine? I've seen cones for sale on ebay, but have never purchased, because I thought it wouldn't work without the machine.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

books said:


> Here's a dumb question, but I have to ask.... how do you knit off the cone with a machine? How do you stabilize the cone without a machine? I've seen cones for sale on ebay, but have never purchased, because I thought it wouldn't work without the machine.


Get an upright paper towel holder. Put the cone on it. I love hand knitting from cones. So far I've never had to add in another 'ball' of yarn to finish a project unless it was just to change colors.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

books said:


> Here's a dumb question, but I have to ask.... how do you knit off the cone with a machine? How do you stabilize the cone without a machine? I've seen cones for sale on ebay, but have never purchased, because I thought it wouldn't work without the machine.


I've been using cone yarn for awhile for hand knitting because I don't machine knit anymore and because it's just the right weight for many shawls. I simply set the cone in the yarn bowl and knit away. Maybe chickkie has some better ideas. I'm like a robot; someone says yarn, I knit. Never mind the details, just do it ;~D.

EDIT: There's no reason why it couldn't be wound into a ball if you're more comfortable with that.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Get an upright paper towel holder. Put the cone on it. I love hand knitting from cones. So far I've never had to add in another 'ball' of yarn to finish a project unless it was just to change colors.


Aha, another good idea!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


I love my acrylic yarn, I use mostly Red Heart, or Pound
of Love from Lion Brand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

books said:


> Here's a dumb question, but I have to ask.... how do you knit off the cone with a machine? How do you stabilize the cone without a machine? I've seen cones for sale on ebay, but have never purchased, because I thought it wouldn't work without the machine.


The cone I am using right now, for the Guernsey I am hand knitting, is in a large pan borrowed from the kitchen, set on the floor, with the laptop above, I type with my right and hold the work with my left, when I want to respond, because reading KP helps pass the time it takes to knit the 364 stitch rounds in 5 ply that I am doing. It is a 500g cone.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I put it in something so I can pull on the yarn and the cone doesn't upset. right now I am using 4 cones of fine yarn and navajo plying it so I'm knitting with 12 strands.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Good choices, they work for me too.



Damama said:


> Caron Simply Soft, Lion Bran Wool Ease, Caron Jumbo. Can't afford much more than that.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I love the natural fibres but am wary of gifting anything made with these because of the aftercare needed. I have no problem with acrylics and use them happily for gifting to folk who are so used to store bought things that are "wear and tear, easy care" .....which seems to apply to most of the younger generation in my family


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I too find wool itchy, scratchy, and I break out in a rash where it touches my skin (including my hands when I once tried to knit with it years ago). I absolutely love Lion Brand Heartland yarns, so soft and lovely colors. Also their Tweed Stripes, though I hear that is being discontinued. Right now I'm knitting baby things for my first grandchild (on the way!). I'm enjoying Bernat Softee Baby, Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly, and Red Heart Anne Geddes Baby among others. LOTS of nice acrylics on the market now!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I just want to say that disgo *does* know a lot and because he has been around a *long* time.... He knows the history of the fabrics and how they evolved. I don't think he means to be rude, only helpful.
> 
> I agree.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

books said:


> I know, from following certain threads, that there are yarn snobs all over this site. But, I actually prefer acrylics because of the easy care and affordability. And, today's acrylics are not necessarily the "cheap", plastic feeling ones of yesteryear. So, at great risk of being slammed :roll: I ask, what is your favorite acrylic yarn?


My favorite is actually a hybrid, 3 parts acrylic and 1 part wool, Encore. I love the feel and find it has the perfect twist for the way I knit.

All acrylic? I like Caron yarns. My knitting groups make many hats for chemo patients, and Simply Soft is welcomed as comfortable for our recovering friends and neighbors.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW 19 pages, i have enjoyed reading the different acrylic yarns to knit with. Made a list so i can try new yarns. Thanks everyone and happy knitting.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

ADW55 said:


> I love my acrylic yarn, I use mostly Red Heart, or Pound
> of Love from Lion Brand.


I haven't met a yarn I didn't like. Red Heart Yarns have been around for 75 years now, and it is the most recommended yarn brand, for which it received a Women's Choice Award Seal.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Deborah Norville's anti-pill is what it says and pretty good....makes great shawls and blankets. I like many of the UK's acrylics too, Sirdar, Wendy, Peter Pan, Patons.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

I work with a variety of yarns but at the moment I am working on a few crocheted toys. The Panda Magnum Soft 100% premium Acrylic is ideal and a really nice yarn to work with


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine is Caron Simply Soft but I also love Marvel Soft which is a double knit we can get here In New Zealand.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

books said:


> Here's a dumb question, but I have to ask.... how do you knit off the cone with a machine? How do you stabilize the cone without a machine? I've seen cones for sale on ebay, but have never purchased, because I thought it wouldn't work without the machine.


I have a wool cone yarn from Lion Brand and I just knit from the cone. I only hand knit so do not own a knitting machine.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

jayniet said:


> Hi Books,
> 
> My favourite 100% acrylic yarn is Stylecraft Special DK.


For my own clothes I wear and knit with wool, cotton and silk because I cannot wear any of the polyesters but I have just started crocheting a multi-coloured bedspread for someone with Stylecraft and some of it makes my fingers sore and red. 
I was wondering if some of the colour dyes are the cause because the irritation isn't consistent. 
The colour range is fantastic and they are adding three more in the autumn.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

books said:


> Here's a dumb question, but I have to ask.... how do you knit off the cone with a machine? How do you stabilize the cone without a machine? I've seen cones for sale on ebay, but have never purchased, because I thought it wouldn't work without the machine.


Haven't used a knitting machine, so I can't comment with any degree of validity about that. But a way to stabilize a cone for hand knitting could include getting a bottom heavy paper towel holder that would sit on the floor or a low table next to you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Haven't used a knitting machine, so I can't comment with any degree of validity about that. But a way to stabilize a cone for hand knitting could include getting a bottom heavy paper towel holder that would sit on the floor or a low table next to you.


When I had a machine, I used to put the cone next to the machine and away I went.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Mary Maxim's store brand is nice, as is Vanna's Choice, but I've found that the oft maligned Red Heart Super Saver softens wonderfully when laundered with liquid fabric softener, so I've used it to make many afghans. I also love the color selection and price of Herrschner's Worsted 8.


Red Heart---AY mennnn! :thumbup:


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

I use acrylic yarn nearly all the time as I am allergic to wool and can't even knit with it never mind wear it. I find that the acrylic from Aldi and Poundstretcher (Both low budget shops) very good for knitting, washing and keeping their shape and colour.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Haven't used a knitting machine, so I can't comment with any degree of validity about that. But a way to stabilize a cone for hand knitting could include getting a bottom heavy paper towel holder that would sit on the floor or a low table next to you.


Have you thought about winding the yarn off the cones into balls if you're hand knitting? Just an idea because that is what i do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Have you thought about winding the yarn off the cones into balls if you're hand knitting? Just an idea because that is what i do.


I like the cones as is, certainly the ones I am using at the moment- 500g, without knots or joins- makes life really easy for knitting Guernseys.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Have you thought about winding the yarn off the cones into balls if you're hand knitting? Just an idea because that is what i do.


to me that is a waste, as having it come off the cone in one length is what is so nice about knitting with coned yarn. Why bother to rewind it?


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Have you thought about winding the yarn off the cones into balls if you're hand knitting? Just an idea because that is what i do.


No, I get your point though. Sometimes, I want to re wind stuff, too. Looking for flaws and knots and such. Plus, I just find re winding yarn strangely relaxing. Must be weird.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

books said:


> No, I get your point though. Sometimes, I want to re wind stuff, too. Looking for flaws and knots and such. Plus, I just find re winding yarn strangely relaxing. Must be weird.


  If you are weird , that makes two of us   :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> to me that is a waste, as having it come off the cone in one length is what is so nice about knitting with coned yarn. Why bother to rewind it?


It strikes me that any rewinding for any yarn other than a hank is a waste of time and effort. I deal with the knots/flaws when I come to them (haven't found any in cone yarn yet). Why go looking for them when they'll come to me without the extra work and time spent. That's how I look at it.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

caroleliz said:


> I use acrylic yarn nearly all the time as I am allergic to wool and can't even knit with it never mind wear it. I find that the acrylic from Aldi and Poundstretcher (Both low budget shops) very good for knitting, washing and keeping their shape and colour.


Love aldi especially the Aran I haven't tried poundstretcher yet as it didn't seem very soft may have to give it a go


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

books said:


> No, I get your point though. Sometimes, I want to re wind stuff, too. Looking for flaws and knots and such. Plus, I just find re winding yarn strangely relaxing. Must be weird.


You are not weird. Winding can be very relaxing. Now I think I'm weird because I enjoy unsnarling yarn barfs. 
Just like the challenge I guess. 
Whenever our group receives a yarn donation there is usually at least one messy, tangled skein in there. Sometimes I end up with 2 or 3 balls but rarely need to throw any away. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

LizR said:


> You are not weird. Winding can be very relaxing. Now I think I'm weird because I enjoy unsnarling yarn barfs.
> Just like the challenge I guess.
> Whenever our group receives a yarn donation there is usually at least one messy, tangled skein in there. Sometimes I end up with 2 or 3 balls but rarely need to throw any away. :roll: :thumbup:


Not weird. Untangling that sort of mess demonstrates spatial awareness, patience and a delayed sense of gratification, all indicators of intelligence and a stable personality.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So good to know I'm not the only one who doesn't mind untangling. Thank you all!
Christine



mojave said:


> Not weird. Untangling that sort of mess demonstrates spatial awareness, patience and a delayed sense of gratification, all indicators of intelligence and a stable personality.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mojave said:


> Not weird. Untangling that sort of mess demonstrates spatial awareness, patience and a delayed sense of gratification, all indicators of intelligence and a stable personality.


Gee, mojave, I'm another one who loves to restore order to the chaos of an extremely disturbed pile of yarn barf. My only question is, what happened to the patience I used to have with people that seems to have gone into hibernation, if not full retreat, over the past decade? My patience these days seems to be extremely selective ;~D.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Gee, mojave, I'm another one who loves to restore order to the chaos of an extremely disturbed pile of yarn barf. My only question is, what happened to the patience I used to have with people that seems to have gone into hibernation, if not full retreat, over the past decade? My patience these days seems to be extremely selective ;~D.


Have those people actually changed? Or have they remained as they always were and you now notice a difference from yourself because it is you who has changed?


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

mojave said:


> Not weird. Untangling that sort of mess demonstrates spatial awareness, patience and a delayed sense of gratification, all indicators of intelligence and a stable personality.


mojave thank you, thank you. Nicest thing that was said to me all day.
 

Glad to be in such great company Christine and Sam.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mojave said:


> Have those people actually changed? Or have they remained as they always were and you now notice a difference from yourself because it is you who has changed?


In all honesty, I think it's mostly me. My romanticism has turned into realism, which is difficult and painful at times. Add to that the fact that it has become a real battle to keep my mouth shut as in days gone by. I'm very aware that many don't like the change in me and I'm also very aware that I don't care a whole lot anymore. I don't do this without reason, but I do it. For me it's a huge change. I keep wondering whether the pendulum will swing back a bit in time or if the change is set in stone..... In my defense, change was definitely needed, but there are times when I wonder where "I" went.

EDIT: I think what set this off this evening was your kind words and those of another poster. It touched off some heavy introspection.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> In all honesty, I think it's mostly me. My romanticism has turned into realism, which is difficult and painful at times. Add to that the fact that it has become a real battle to keep my mouth shut as in days gone by. I'm very aware that many don't like the change in me and I'm also very aware that I don't care a whole lot anymore. I don't do this without reason, but I do it. For me it's a huge change. I keep wondering whether the pendulum will swing back a bit in time or if the change is set in stone..... In my defense, change was definitely needed, but there are times when I wonder where "I" went.
> 
> EDIT: I think what set this off this evening was your kind words and those of another poster. It touched off some heavy introspection.


Each time we come through a crucible of life, we are permanently changed. There are two immutable and associated corollaries. 1. Some of the people in our life will accept the change and some of the people will not. This can be a negative causing us to experience rejection. It can also be a positive, as in the case of a veteran with PTSD. If the people who care about him/her, refuse to accept the change and assist in overcoming the trauma it is positive. 2. As we change, our perception of others undergoes change and we must learn new ways to relate the people in our life. It is not so easily done. With every degree I've earned, this lesson was reinforced.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mojave said:


> Each time we come through a crucible of life, we are permanently changed. There are two immutable and associated corollaries. 1. Some of the people in our life will accept the change and some of the people will not. This can be a negative causing us to experience rejection. It can also be a positive, as in the case of a veteran with PTSD. If the people who care about him/her, refuse to accept the change and assist in overcoming the trauma it is positive. 2. As we change, our perception of others undergoes change and we must learn new ways to relate the people in our life. It is not so easily done. With every degree I've earned, this lesson was reinforced.


I think my change was a positive in that I no longer allow bullies to control my life. It was a negative in that I no longer have high expectations of others. Having begun this change in my late 60's and now having arrived at 76, I have not yet bridged the gap between who I was and who I have become. On the one hand, better late than never, but on the other, lessons learned late in life tend to be more difficult, I think. I certainly agree that lessons that need to be learned tend to recur until solutions are found. I'm finding that in some cases I simply don't want contact any longer and that's a very hard choice because relationships have been very important to me in the past. Ambivalence, ambivalence :~). Somehow I didn't expect to become a loner late in life by choice. Forming totally new relationships is much more difficult than earlier in life. Perhaps there's a lesson I skipped or haven't learned yet.

Yesterday I had a former "friend" appear at my door. While I managed to remain civil during the three-hour visit, I couldn't help thinking that I no longer wished to carry on a relationship with this person who reappeared six years after blindsiding me. Next lesson, how to convey that message to her without being vindictive (a trait I despise). Since her mother died two months ago, I didn't think this was an appropriate time to send that message. Where to draw the line and when to draw it are still very difficult work for me.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

As we become more sure of ourselves, more confident, stronger, we are less likely to suffer the users and fools who have taken advantage of our good nature and naivete in the past. We tend to lose not friends, but faux friends who took from us without giving back.

And then, people's interests change. People who are grandparents and those who are not tend to drift apart to some degree I have noticed that in my own personal life. People who still have spouses and those who are single also tend to move in different directions.

But as one phase of life closes, keep your mind open to new phases presenting themselves with new potential friends and new potential adventures.



mojave said:


> Each time we come through a crucible of life, we are permanently changed. There are two immutable and associated corollaries. 1. Some of the people in our life will accept the change and some of the people will not. This can be a negative causing us to experience rejection. It can also be a positive, as in the case of a veteran with PTSD. If the people who care about him/her, refuse to accept the change and assist in overcoming the trauma it is positive. 2. As we change, our perception of others undergoes change and we must learn new ways to relate the people in our life. It is not so easily done. With every degree I've earned, this lesson was reinforced.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Very coooooool cats there!



LizR said:


> mojave thank you, thank you. Nicest thing that was said to me all day.
> 
> 
> Glad to be in such great company Christine and Sam.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I only use acrylic due to a wool allergy. I don't have a favorite brand, if it feels nice when I touch the ball then I buy it. I do try and avoid the cheap stuff though as it usually pills badly or stretches when washed. The acrylics on Yarn Paradise being the exception to that rule, they are fab even though they are really cheap.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Same as you!! I love acrylic yarn, washes well, good price......well what would us Charity knitters do without it ???

21 pages............... and counting, you have a lot of support, we are all different, but hey, it suits me :thumbup:


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn is my favorite acrylic, followed by Caron's Simply Soft.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I use whomsoever's acrylic that appeals to me; I like acrylic. I use other yarns as well, especially when I knit for other people, but I'm definitely not enthralled by them with a couple of exceptions: mohair and mohair blends, linen and linen blends, and occasional superwash wools in fingering weight. Use whichever you please as long as you enjoy it.....


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Definitely I use acrylic when I knit for donations, since the veterans' hospitals and NICUs need machine washable items and people who are not well may be more sensitive to the allergens associated with wool. And when I make baby gifts, again I want the easiest care yarn which will not cause irritation to skin.

For socks for myself and other family members, though, I use a blend that is 25% to 30% acrylic or nylon and the rest wool most of the time. I have used Encore for boot socks,s and that is 25% wool and the rest man made.

Then someone gave me some left over alpaca I am using to make a hat right now and it feels delicious. My BIL is quite ill and I think this hat will have a home with him for when he is done with hospital and post surgical rehab. He lives where it is cold and is rather bald, so a nice warm hat will just fill the bill.

Really, I think it is a matter of common sense, suitability to the project and the person for whom the project is intended, and affordability. There are yarns out there that are so expensive I would cringe wearing a garment made from such knowing I could probably feed DH and me for a couple of days for the price of a scarf. Don't think there are that many of us made of money that we can overlook the affordability factor.


SAMkewel said:


> I use whomsoever's acrylic that appeals to me; I like acrylic. I use other yarns as well, especially when I knit for other people, but I'm definitely not enthralled by them with a couple of exceptions: mohair and mohair blends, linen and linen blends, and occasional superwash wools in fingering weight. Use whichever you please as long as you enjoy it.....


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It is a bit insulting to be called a yarn snob because someone doesn't particularly care for acrylic. It seems a bit defensive to me. We all have our own tastes and pocketbooks. Let's leave off name calling and enjoy the fact that we all like to knit or crochet pretty things.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> It is a bit insulting to be called a yarn snob because someone doesn't particularly care for acrylic. It seems a bit defensive to me. We all have our own tastes and pocketbooks. Let's leave off name calling and enjoy the fact that we all like to knit or crochet pretty things.


To whom are you addressing the yarn snob comment?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> It is a bit insulting to be called a yarn snob because someone doesn't particularly care for acrylic.


That's not the definition of a yarn snob. A true yarn snob will look down on those who use synthetic fibers such as acrylic, and they consider anything made with synthetic fibers junk.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

cah said:


> That's not the definition of a yarn snob. A true yarn snob will look down on those who use synthetic fibers such as acrylic, and they consider anything made with synthetic fibers junk.


Very true Cah. It has nothing to do with what is spent or personal taste. It is all about looking down on and demeaning those who do things differently.
Using natural fibers or acrylics is just a choice.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> It is a bit insulting to be called a yarn snob because someone doesn't particularly care for acrylic. It seems a bit defensive to me. We all have our own tastes and pocketbooks. Let's leave off name calling and enjoy the fact that we all like to knit or crochet pretty things.


I've already apologized for the use of the term, "snob". It was a poor choice of words. What do you want.... blood???


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> I've already apologized for the use of the term, "snob". It was a poor choice of words. What do you want.... blood???


Ignore it, some people don't read passed the first page - let alone the original post.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually, I consider this to be one of my better questions. I got some great feedback, some good yarn suggestions (some that I had never heard of before.) I got burned by using the wrong term, but, sorry, that's life, I type like I talk, and, really, if being called a "yarn snob" is the worst thing that's happened to you, you're doing great! Again, I will call myself a " book snob", I never touch those mass produced bestsellers that so many seem to be reading. But, hey, that's my taste.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You are one the nicest people I've met on this forum. There will be people who love to pick out words or phrases and write hateful things about the writer. I've been there, And there are people that run and complain to Admin. for everything. If I reported to Admin all the nasty things said to me, they wouldn't be here anymore. Not my style.
Just know we appreciate you. Hang in there sister!



books said:


> Actually, I consider this to be one of my better questions. I got some great feedback, some good yarn suggestions (some that I had never heard of before.) I got burned by using the wrong term, but, sorry, that's life, I type like I talk, and, really, if being called a "yarn snob" is the worst thing that's happened to you, you're doing great! Again, I will call myself a " book snob", I never touch those mass produced bestsellers that so many seem to be reading. But, hey, that's my taste.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Since posting this topic weeks ago, I've had some time to think. I have a LOT of really fancy yarn, that just isn't practical for most of the charity knitting that I do. I don't think I would use it for myself, not interested in doing the extra work of washing and laying flat and all the other stuff you have to do to take care of this stuff, properly. And I know that the homeless shelters wouldn't want to do all that either. Maybe, I should bag it up and sell it on KP! Just a thought.... Any suggestions???


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Ginny K said:


> Berroco comfort It is not completely acrylic, some cotton and nylon I think. If it has to be completely acrylic then Knit Pics - Brava. Also, I agree with you, re: acrylic yarns, and I'm not a yarn snob!


Ginny I love Berroco comfort yarn. This is the first time I have knitted with it. I am using it for a sweater for my husband. I use all kinds of yarns, while I lean towards the natural fibers,I do take into account who and how the item will be worn and taken care of.
I will use this yarn again, it has great definition for your stitches.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

immunurse said:


> Books, I don't think you need to apologize. I am a yarn snob and I'm proud of it. But I never belittle anyone or insult or look down on them. I use inexpensive yarn at times and when I can afford it I will pay for real wool superwash and enjoy every stitch I do with it.
> 
> I use acrylic when it's the practical thing to do. Yarn "snob" to me, is a tongue-in-cheek term. I'm also an apple snob - I only like Gala apples and since I eat one every day, I splurge on them.
> 
> ...


I love gala Apple's too, just. Finished eating one. Yum yum!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

books said:


> Since posting this topic weeks ago, I've had some time to think. I have a LOT of really fancy yarn, that just isn't practical for most of the charity knitting that I do. I don't think I would use it for myself, not interested in doing the extra work of washing and laying flat and all the other stuff you have to do to take care of this stuff, properly. And I know that the homeless shelters wouldn't want to do all that either. Maybe, I should bag it up and sell it on KP! Just a thought.... Any suggestions???


Well worth a try books. There may well be plenty of chaps here who'd love to buy what you no longer need :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup, all a matter of personal taste. I don't read romances. I like British mysteries. My husband doesn't read fiction. He enjoys reading history. Husband will only wear all cotton skivvies. And on it goes.

That's what makes for an interesting world and makes for diversity in business enterprises, all of us liking different things. Where it gets offensive is when someone claims *their* taste is the only valid one. All I can think of people like that is , well la-di-dah!.



books said:


> Actually, I consider this to be one of my better questions. I got some great feedback, some good yarn suggestions (some that I had never heard of before.) I got burned by using the wrong term, but, sorry, that's life, I type like I talk, and, really, if being called a "yarn snob" is the worst thing that's happened to you, you're doing great! Again, I will call myself a " book snob", I never touch those mass produced bestsellers that so many seem to be reading. But, hey, that's my taste.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

books said:


> Since posting this topic weeks ago, I've had some time to think. I have a LOT of really fancy yarn, that just isn't practical for most of the charity knitting that I do. I don't think I would use it for myself, not interested in doing the extra work of washing and laying flat and all the other stuff you have to do to take care of this stuff, properly. And I know that the homeless shelters wouldn't want to do all that either. Maybe, I should bag it up and sell it on KP! Just a thought.... Any suggestions???


Go for it girl!
I would give the KP members first shot at it. You know it would be very much appreciated by many here.
Can't bid on it myself as I use mainly acrylics these days.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Hands down fave: Dark Horse Fantasy. Great colors, excellent yardage, soft, durable, reasonably priced and a joy to knit with.
If you can't find it locally you can order it directly from the owner at Showers of Flowers yarn store in Denver. (800) 825-2569


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

although there are many Indie dyers her in NZ and that's the current buzz>>>>I am on a Ltd budget, and I would use acrylic over wool for durability/wash n wear/ and longevity. I particularly like to use acrylic for throws/blankets, as these often need regular washing .....no yarn snob here lol


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

With the charity knitting we do locally for women's shelters, Veterans Administration hospitals, NICUs and other public venues, we are specifically asked to use softer acrylics. The items are usually laundered institutionally and acrylics are the most likely to keep their shape and color. Wool is a no-no because of allergy issues as well. Cotton and acrylic blends are preferred by the people soliciting chemo caps and preemie hats.



kiwi11 said:


> although there are many Indie dyers her in NZ and that's the current buzz>>>>I am on a Ltd budget, and I would use acrylic over wool for durability/wash n wear/ and longevity. I particularly like to use acrylic for throws/blankets, as these often need regular washing .....no yarn snob here lol


----------

